# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Serial Dream RPG

## Baron Samedi

How about inducing _serial dreaming_ through dreaming up a role playing game where you are the main character?

I want to lead you on a journey where you slowly acquire weapons, armor, magic, and whatever abilities and items you desire.

Now my questions for you are:

How often do you log in your DJ?

How often do you lucid dream?

What is your dream control like?

I will start the game as soon as I get three or four interested people. I am thinking every two weeks, give a setting and a dream task.  Does this sound doable to you?

----------


## katemorrigan

I would absolutely love to do this, but I don't think I have anywhere near enough control yet.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Also please state what type of character you want to be. You can create anything, of course. Here are some ideas to get you started:

Please choose a role:

Wizard, Warlock, witch, necromancer, illusionist, summoner
 archer, barbarian, thief, shapeshifter, assassin, vampire, werewolf

Please choose a race:

human, elf, giant, gnome, dwarf, elemental, dragon

I would like to have a balanced "team" of about three or four people.

----------


## Ferret

-I log in my DJ most days, I only dont log if iv had very small and dull dreams

-Recently I have been getting lucid more and more often, since the start of this month I have had 9 lucids so pretty much one every two days

-Dream control isnt very good unfortunatly, getting better with each lucid though!

What do you mean by serial dreaming??

I would love to be an elf assasin!

This idea sounds awsome, im getting a lot better at remembering goals and incubating dreams too, just by going over my goals over and over throughout the day and especially at night in bed.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I would absolutely love to do this, but I don't think I have anywhere near enough control yet.



Sorry to hear that.





> -I log in my DJ most days, I only dont log if iv had very small and dull dreams
> 
> -Recently I have been getting lucid more and more often, since the start of this month I have had 9 lucids so pretty much one every two days
> 
> -Dream control isnt very good unfortunatly, getting better with each lucid though!
> 
> What do you mean by serial dreaming??
> 
> I would love to be an elf assasin!
> ...



Serial dreaming means dreams that pick up where one left off, a continuing storyline.  I am glad you are interested. We just need two or three more people, then we can start.

----------


## Ferret

Oh cool sounds awsome. This would be pretty hard though wouldnt it? Like if I was trying to pick up where I was last how would you go about doing that? Would you become lucid and then portal to where you were last maby? Sounds like a mean idea!

----------


## r2d2651

I assume you write down the details of your adventure and then simply assert that you pick up where you left off each night. I wonder if the brain could be trained to create "SAVE GAMES" for dreams... hmmmm...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Oh cool sounds awsome. This would be pretty hard though wouldnt it? Like if I was trying to pick up where I was last how would you go about doing that? Would you become lucid and then portal to where you were last maby? Sounds like a mean idea!



1) "Hard" is subjective. 2, 3) Lucidity and control are two different skills. Lucidity helps with control, but, you can have control in a non-lucid dream.  You will return to the same place where you left off. You have two weeks to dream the dream for each episode.





> I assume you write down the details of your adventure and then simply assert that you pick up where you left off each night. I wonder if the brain could be trained to create "SAVE GAMES" for dreams... hmmmm...



Having serial dreams nightly is great, but I want to start off with having one every two weeks, to make it easier in the beginning.

----------


## Ferret

Oh cool so you write and episode and we carry it out in our dream and then based on what happened in the dream you write the kinda next part of the story? This sounds realy awsome, im pretty sure if I had two weeks for each part id have a good chance of getting it!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Oh cool so you write and episode and we carry it out in our dream and then based on what happened in the dream you write the kinda next part of the story? This sounds realy awsome, im pretty sure if I had two weeks for each part id have a good chance of getting it!



I am not going to actually write an episode, since I don't know what's going to happen in your dream! What I am going to do is give a setting and an objective for each episode... hmm... mission. So, you will have two weeks to complete the mission. Until we get more people, focus on becoming an elf assassin in dreams.

----------


## The Adventurer

i would love to do this. but i'm a noob and i don't think i could possibly achieve some of the goals. however it is a cool idea and i would like to hear more about it as it progresses. maybe in a year(?) i will have good enough dream control to participate in something like this.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> i would love to do this. but i'm a noob and i don't think i could possibly achieve some of the goals. however it is a cool idea and i would like to hear more about it as it progresses. maybe in a year(?) i will have good enough dream control to participate in something like this.



Alright man. Well, only you can really judge your dreaming skills.

----------


## Ferret

Ok im pretty confident I can become an elf assasin in two weeks. Im getting lucid heaps at the mo its awsome. Im just trying so hard to make a portal to the moon in all my lucids and I think Im prolly wasting a lot of lucid time doing that and failing. I'll get there though, constantly getting better!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ok im pretty confident I can become an elf assasin in two weeks. Im getting lucid heaps at the mo its awsome. Im just trying so hard to make a portal to the moon in all my lucids and I think Im prolly wasting a lot of lucid time doing that and failing. I'll get there though, constantly getting better!



Let's not get too-off topic, but that is awesome.

Looks like you are the only one! Haha. Are you ready? Maybe more people will jump on board when you begin.

----------


## Ferret

Haha I was sure more people would be keen! Oh well doesnt bother me. Yea im ready but in a bit of a dry patch, havnt had a lucid in week so havnt been able to turn into a dark elf yet but im sure it wont be hard

----------


## username695

Sounds like an epic idea. Like a lot of people I'm probably not good enough, but I'm almost there. Maybe I'll still try it just not "officially". If you know what I mean.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Haha I was sure more people would be keen! Oh well doesnt bother me. Yea im ready but in a bit of a dry patch, havnt had a lucid in week so havnt been able to turn into a dark elf yet but im sure it wont be hard



Cool man.





> Sounds like an epic idea. Like a lot of people I'm probably not good enough, but I'm almost there. Maybe I'll still try it just not "officially". If you know what I mean.



Oh, don't worry about_ officially._ 

Alright, Ferret, let us begin. 

I will create an audio or video version of this later for WILD induction/dream incubation.

Rules:

1) There are no rules. It's a dream.

2) You don't have to be lucid.

****

You are in a forest with tall black-barked trees. There is the remnants of an old footpath, now overgrown with the underbrush. You can't see it, but you know there is a huge mountain to your left. You know you are facing east, because the sun is rising in front of you. A crisp breeze blows through the air, and swishes through the trees. It's late summer. You take a deep breath of the cool zephyr. You bend down, and touch the ground, and rub some leaves between your fingers, which give off a sweet piney scent. 

There is an elf-berry bush nearby. Ah, your favorite fruit. The shiny thorny leaves protect the bright red juicy fruit. You reach a leathery hand and pick some berries, greedily plunging them into your mouth. They are perfectly tart, making your mouth water, but still sweet as honey. Instantly, your vision improves. You stare at the bush. It's lines get sharper. The colors jump out at you. Then, you notice your hands.

You have the hands of a dark elf, not a human. That's when you realize you are dreaming. 

You look around for a mirror. You turn, expecting a mirror to appear. There is a flash of light, and a sound like swords clashing. In front of you, standing in the middle of the forest, is a light wooden framed ornately carved mirror. The frame is made of mythical beasts. You stand before the mirror, examining yourself as a dark elf. You look exactly as you would expect yourself to look. You hear a voice. You realize it's the reflection speaking to you. The voice is telling you to wake up, and write the dream down. You close your eyes and count backwards... 10, 9... You will remember this dream.... 8... 7.... you are a dark elf.... 6 5 4 3 2 1.... wake up.

***

Imagine this whole scenario, and play it out in your mind while awake. Memorize the scenario. Every time you RC, play the scenario in your mind. Then, do it as you fall asleep. 

Don't worry about becoming lucid. Just incubate the dream, and you'll eventually have it. Do this by September 15. There will be two tasks every month. 

Let the Serial Dreaming RPG begin!

----------


## Ferret

Awsome! Very well descibed, sounds like fun. I'll post when I have any dreams similar

----------


## Samael

This looks like fun. Can I play Shapeshifter/Dragon? Since fallen angels don't appear to be on the list...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This looks like fun. Can I play Shapeshifter/Dragon? Since fallen angels don't appear to be on the list...



You can play whatever the hell you want, man. Those were just ideas to get the creative juices flowing. Just think of a race, and a role. Such as fallen angel necromancer, or whatever, then post it here. Then, go in the woods, and look at yourself in a mirror, in a dream of course. 

Oh, you were in my dream the other night in my castle on Mars.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I think I'm going to give this one a shot. I didn't have much luck with conisag's LucidRage dream RPG, though (but I had some interesting attempts to get to the island. Heh). I've been having a few sporadic lucids, lately, so if I can put forth the effort, I might be able to make something happen. I was thinking on being a Djinn, but wondered if that might be a little too close to Samael's fallen angel. I dunno. Maybe a warlock... I'll decide a lil' later.

Also, can I make a suggestion? Could the missions be made to be a little more open-ended? I just think it's a little too specific, and might take away from the opportunity to see how different each character's experiences will be. Like maybe adding some ambiguity like "You see that there is something in the brush, off to your right. Even through the shadows, you can tell that it is a living creature. It appears to be watching you, but you don't quite know of its intentions - whether malicious or benign. Your mind beings to ponder whether you should stop to investigate, or keep on about your path."

If that's the direction you were headed in, with this, then forget I said anything. Lol. And it's cool, if you don't plan on doing it. Just thought I'd contribute.  :vicious: 

As for the questions: I DJ regularly - in note form, anyway. I just haven't been able to update my DJ in a while, due to lack of time. I'm trying to get caught up, though. I still keep all of my notes in wordpad, though. I think I'm around a lucid or two per week, now, but that's because I really haven't been putting in much effort (or getting enough sleep). I'd like to do something with this RPG, though, so I will try to be a little more on point.

And my control is usually pretty good.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I think I'm going to give this one a shot. I didn't have much luck with conisag's LucidRage dream RPG, though (but I had some interesting attempts to get to the island. Heh). I've been having a few sporadic lucids, lately, so if I can put forth the effort, I might be able to make something happen. I was thinking on being a Djinn, but wondered if that might be a little too close to Samael's fallen angel. I dunno. Maybe a warlock... I'll decide a lil' later.
> 
> Also, can I make a suggestion? Could the missions be made to be a little more open-ended? I just think it's a little too specific, and might take away from the opportunity to see how different each character's experiences will be. Like maybe adding some ambiguity like "You see that there is something in the brush, off to your right. Even through the shadows, you can tell that it is a living creature. It appears to be watching you, but you don't quite know of its intentions - whether malicious or benign. Your mind beings to ponder whether you should stop to investigate, or keep on about your path."
> 
> If that's the direction you were headed in, with this, then forget I said anything. Lol. And it's cool, if you don't plan on doing it. Just thought I'd contribute. 
> 
> As for the questions: I DJ regularly - in note form, anyway. I just haven't been able to update my DJ in a while, do to lack of time. I'm trying to get caught up, though. I still keep all of my notes in wordpad, though. I think I'm around a lucid or two per week, now, but that's because I really haven't been putting in much effort (or getting enough sleep). I'd like to do something with this RPG, though, so I will try to be a little more on point.
> 
> And my control is usually pretty good.



I was reading about the djinn... very interesting.  actually separate from demons and angels. 

So, what I wrote above was specifically for Ferret, because he was the only person that was going to do it at the time! So, yes, to answer your question.  

The most important task for the first dream is to simply go to a forest, and find or summon a mirror, and look at your djinn (or whatever) self in the mirror. I put the stuff about touching leaves and eating to engage the other dream senses, and looking at your hands for lucidity. 

I know you have excellent dream control. I've been reading your DJ for about a year now!

----------


## Samael

> You can play whatever the hell you want, man. Those were just ideas to get the creative juices flowing. Just think of a race, and a role. Such as fallen angel necromancer, or whatever, then post it here. Then, go in the woods, and look at yourself in a mirror, in a dream of course.
> 
> Oh, you were in my dream the other night in my castle on Mars.







> You can create anything, of course.



I missed that bit.  :tongue2:  

All right, fallen angel then. Necromancer seems appropriate, considering the number of dark spirits I tend to absorb.

Sounds like a cool dream, btw. Is it in your journal?





> 1) There are no rules. It's a dream.



I like this rule.

ETA: I forgot to answer:

*How often do you log in your DJ?* Daily, for the most part. Now that summer's over, my schedule will probably be more predictable.
*
How often do you lucid dream?* I was averaging once every three days for a while, but I've only had two LDs this month.
*
What is your dream control like?* Pretty good, even when I'm not lucid. I seem to be invulnerable by default, so that's handy.

----------


## Linkster17

this is very interesting but i'm not quite skilled enough and i'm kind of in a slump due to school. but i will join when i have the skill  :smiley:

----------


## Samael

So, for now we're just incubating a dream involving our characters in a forest? No task other than that?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So, for now we're just incubating a dream involving our characters in a forest? No task other than that?



Basically, just look at yourself as your character in a mirror. I just want to keep it simple, so everyone can do it. 

But, you obviously want to do more, so, step through the mirror to a little hamlet called Denn, and go have a drink in the tavern there.

----------


## Samael

Alas, I have brought this upon myself.

*glee*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

After all my previous failures, I'm fairly proud of myself, for getting this one so soon!  ::D: 





> *08/29/2010
> "Birth of a Djinn"*
> 
> (I'm going to go back to some of the other dreams, but I'm amazed that I was able to succeed in this lucid "mission", so soon after reading WakingNomad's Serial Dream RPG thread. So I just had to hurry up and write this one out. I just wish I was able to remember some more of the details. I got up at about 5am and browsed Dream Views a bit, reminding myself to try for Nomad's first mission. In the past, I haven't had much luck with RPG-type tasks (of which my journal constantly reminds me ), but, amazingly, this one came pretty easily.
> 
> I believe I was in my old high school cafeteria. There had been a bit going on, before this point, but I don't remember very much at all. My earliest memory of this dream was becoming lucid, by noticing how unclear and "hazy" things were. I just didn't _feel_ like I was in reality, and I quickly realized this to be because I was in an unstable dream. Immediately, I brought my hands up in front of me, and stared at them, trying to pull together all of the visual detail I could. I had an extra finger on each hand, and each one was loosely attached to the pinky before it, practically webbed. I lowered my hands and looked around, having succeeded in bringing things into more clarity. With almost uncommon ease (for myself, anyway, lol), I quickly remembered my intention to try Nomad's RPG mission. I didn't quite remember every detail of his scenario, but I remembered that I had to be walking on a path through the woods, and look at myself in a mirror. Judging by where I was, though, there wasn't a wooded area anywhere near me.
> 
> I began to float through the school hallways, hovering in a standing position, as if my feet were still on the floor. After a while, I began to lose patience, getting the feeling that I wasn't any closer to finding an exit than when I started, so I tried some scene changing. Figuring that spinning would likely cause me to wake up, I closed my eyes lightly, and thought of the woods. When I opened them, I was in another setting (which I can't really remember), but it was definitely not a wooded path. I tried at least once or twice more, with no success. Then, I opened them again to find myself standing in some grass in a field. A bit closer to the woods than any of my other attempts, I imagined that, once I turned to the left, I would be in the middle of the woods. I spun to the left, and after a short blur of my vision, I saw that I was, indeed, standing in the middle of the woods, on a fairly wide path which ran through the cluster of trees around me. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> After all my previous failures, I'm fairly proud of myself, for getting this one so soon!



Holy Shit! Badass, bro! Next mission starts September 15!

----------


## Queen Zukin

> How often do you log in your DJ?



Everyday, at least for my original thread-based DJ. I only use the blog DJ when I post interesting dreams. 





> How often do you lucid dream?



Depends. In the summer it's harder for me because of lack of sleep schedule. I should be good though in a couple weeks. 





> What is your dream control like?



The more vivid the dream, the less dream control I have. The less vivid, the more control.

I'm not sure who I'll be though. I'll be a vampire with wings for now.

----------


## poka594

Sounds cool. I want to be a human shadow mage (weild darkness to cast spells and stuffs like transformation). My lucidity is off and on, but I have enough consistancy to do it in a month.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Everyday, at least for my original thread-based DJ. I only use the blog DJ when I post interesting dreams. 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends. In the summer it's harder for me because of lack of sleep schedule. I should be good though in a couple weeks. 
> 
> 
> 
> The more vivid the dream, the less dream control I have. The less vivid, the more control.
> ...



That's awesome!  I am glad you are joining. So, the main thing is to go in the woods, and look at your winged vampire self in a mirror.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Sounds cool. I want to be a human shadow mage (weild darkness to cast spells and stuffs like transformation). My lucidity is off and on, but I have enough consistancy to do it in a month.



Well, we are doing one "mission" every two weeks. Try and become a shadow mage by September 15th! Go in the woods, and look at your shadow mage self in a mirror.

----------


## Queen Zukin

Does it matter if we do this while we are lucid or nonlucid?

----------


## poka594

I dont really log in my journal often. It is only when sonethig interesting, a dream sign or something profound occurs. My dream control is pretty good. I can change scenes and all, and I pretty much can do anything once I realize this is simply my mind and all ispossible. I have lucid dreampt every night and nap this week.

----------


## Samael

> After all my previous failures, I'm fairly proud of myself, for getting this one so soon!



That's brilliant! It takes me way longer than that to call up a specific dream. Congrats!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Does it matter if we do this while we are lucid or nonlucid?



not at all!





> I dont really log in my journal often. It is only when sonethig interesting, a dream sign or something profound occurs. My dream control is pretty good. I can change scenes and all, and I pretty much can do anything once I realize this is simply my mind and all ispossible. I have lucid dreampt every night and nap this week.



That is awesome. I am looking forward to reading your shadow mage dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Holy Shit! Badass, bro! Next mission starts September 15!



I'll be ready. I'm pretty excited about this, now. Would love to see where it goes!  :vicious: 





> That's brilliant! It takes me way longer than that to call up a specific dream. Congrats!



Thanks, Samael! Yeah, that one surprised me, too. Hehe. I'm sure you'll get it soon!

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks for the invite! 
Sure, I will join it.

----------


## poka594

Hey guys, if itbis possible, this is really stepping on the line of biting of mire than you can chew, try to incorporate each others' chars in your dreams! That would be really cool!

----------


## sheeps

You've found yourself a vampire shapeshifter.

How often do you log in your DJ? Whenever i have a dream i remember  :smiley: 

How often do you lucid dream?a few times a week, maybe more if my recall is being nice haha.

What is your dream control like? I have pretty good control, i'm able to remember my goals and i've had lucid sex before, so i'd say its pretty fair xD

----------


## AURON

> How about inducing _serial dreaming_ through dreaming up a role playing game where you are the main character?
> 
> I want to lead you on a journey where you slowly acquire weapons, armor, magic, and whatever abilities and items you desire.




First of all I'd like to say great thread man.  I'd like to give this a shot if I can.  This is probably what I need to get some more motivation outside of "just getting lucid".



H*ow often do you log in your DJ?* At least once a day.  I'll start one on this site again.

*How often do you lucid dream?* I average about 8 LDs a month, but I've been spiking around the upper teens recently this year.

*What is your dream control like?* I'd rate it at a 7 out of 10.  I can get most objectives going, but I'm still struggling with things like scene changes.

----------


## Ferret

Drizzt and Transformers

    I was in a big room. It was a battle arena of some sort. I had a small transformer maby about 1 foot tall. There were a bunch of other transformers boosting around the area fighting. I saw a few other people telling them what to do (kinda like pokemon selecting attacks). One of the evil transformers managed to get some object which apparently when fused with the transformer would make him unstoppable. I was chasing the transformer with mine as is sped towards its master. I dont remember what happened next but I was in some small sort of cardboard box. It was like a cell. I though "fuck this!" and walked out. There were two guard guys who didnt seem to care that I just walked out of the cell. I was wondering where that evil guy was. He was only half my height. I was gona find him and smash him! I realised I was dreaming but didnt do any RC's or stabilize. I was looking all over for the kid when I found a big white horse outside. I jumped on and started riding with no saddle. It was great! I was going really fast through the country. There were pine forrests on either side of me. Thats when I remembered my task. I dismounted the horse and started running towards the forrest. My voice got very deep and I felt like I was someone else. I tried to pull scimitars out my my sides but there werent any. It felt like I was wearing a sweatshirt that was a few sizes too small. I said out loud "I am Drizzt Do'Urden" and looked at my hands as I imagined them becoming a dark grey/black but they didnt turn. Then the dream started destabilizing. I tried to hold on to it but it slipped and I woke up. 


Darn not very high level of lucidity and poor controll  :Sad:  pretty close though. I should be able to get a more decent one by the 15th but atleast thats something

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice shot, Ferret! You were very close. If you can keep it together long enough to get the mirror part down, you'll have it!  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Drizzt and Transformers
> 
>     I was in a big room. It was a battle arena of some sort. I had a small transformer maby about 1 foot tall. There were a bunch of other transformers boosting around the area fighting. I saw a few other people telling them what to do (kinda like pokemon selecting attacks). One of the evil transformers managed to get some object which apparently when fused with the transformer would make him unstoppable. I was chasing the transformer with mine as is sped towards its master. I dont remember what happened next but I was in some small sort of cardboard box. It was like a cell. I though "fuck this!" and walked out. There were two guard guys who didnt seem to care that I just walked out of the cell. I was wondering where that evil guy was. He was only half my height. I was gona find him and smash him! I realised I was dreaming but didnt do any RC's or stabilize. I was looking all over for the kid when I found a big white horse outside. I jumped on and started riding with no saddle. It was great! I was going really fast through the country. There were pine forrests on either side of me. Thats when I remembered my task. I dismounted the horse and started running towards the forrest. My voice got very deep and I felt like I was someone else. I tried to pull scimitars out my my sides but there werent any. It felt like I was wearing a sweatshirt that was a few sizes too small. I said out loud "I am Drizzt Do'Urden" and looked at my hands as I imagined them becoming a dark grey/black but they didnt turn. Then the dream started destabilizing. I tried to hold on to it but it slipped and I woke up. 
> 
> 
> Darn not very high level of lucidity and poor controll  pretty close though. I should be able to get a more decent one by the 15th but atleast thats something



Good job getting lucid man! And your rode a horse in the woods! This is badass.

----------


## Ferret

Haha thanks guys! Yea I was so close and I wasnt lucid very long. Was so gutted the dream faded but it wasnt a normal LD because I didnt RC, if I did I probably would have stabilised and so on.

Yea riding the horse was really cool! Iv riden a horse in another lucid before and its a lot cooler than you would think. I was making it go real fast haha.

----------


## sheeps

any ideas or ways to meditate into it? i've never really done a goal like this.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Thanks for the invite! 
> Sure, I will join it.



Awesome, bro. Please create a character type for yourself. Basically, a race and a role/job whatever you want to call it. 





> Hey guys, if itbis possible, this is really stepping on the line of biting of mire than you can chew, try to incorporate each others' chars in your dreams! That would be really cool!



That's a great idea, man.





> You've found yourself a vampire shapeshifter.
> 
> How often do you log in your DJ? Whenever i have a dream i remember 
> 
> How often do you lucid dream?a few times a week, maybe more if my recall is being nice haha.
> 
> What is your dream control like? I have pretty good control, i'm able to remember my goals and i've had lucid sex before, so i'd say its pretty fair xD



I love vampires and shapeshifters. Badass.





> First of all I'd like to say great thread man.  I'd like to give this a shot if I can.  This is probably what I need to get some more motivation outside of "just getting lucid".
> 
> 
> 
> H*ow often do you log in your DJ?* At least once a day.  I'll start one on this site again.
> 
> *How often do you lucid dream?* I average about 8 LDs a month, but I've been spiking around the upper teens recently this year.
> 
> *What is your dream control like?* I'd rate it at a 7 out of 10.  I can get most objectives going, but I'm still struggling with things like scene changes.



Hell, yeah, Spawn! Please create a character, and post it here. Just type the race and the role of your character.





> Haha thanks guys! Yea I was so close and I wasnt lucid very long. Was so gutted the dream faded but it wasnt a normal LD because I didnt RC, if I did I probably would have stabilised and so on.
> 
> Yea riding the horse was really cool! Iv riden a horse in another lucid before and its a lot cooler than you would think. I was making it go real fast haha.



Crazy how real dreams can feel, huh?





> any ideas or ways to meditate into it? i've never really done a goal like this.



Yes. Create a daydream of the scenario, of the dream you want to have. Walk around in the woods, find the mirror, look at yourself in it, all in your imagination while you are awake. Imagine in vivid detail what your character looks like, texture of skin, eye color, height, clothing, whatever. Imagine what it feels like to be in a different body, to have other powers.

Now, after you have this daydream locked into your brain, briefly review it as you do your RC's throughout the day. 

As you fall asleep, imagine walking through a door into the woods. You are your character. You find or summon a mirror, and look at yourself in it.

----------


## Ferret

This here is the character I am trying to become. His name is Drizzt Do'Urden. He is a dark elf ranger. Im really keen to be him but more of an assassin rather than a ranger. If you other guys can find pics similar to the character you are trying to be please post them and I can try to imagine you in my adventure  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Ferret, that is a sick ass picture. The artist is amazing. You look like you are about to fuck shit up!

----------


## Robo

Heck, why not? I'll give it a try.

How often do you log in your DJ?
Any time I have a dream long enough to remember

How often do you lucid dream?
not often unfortunately, this might be what it takes though.

What is your dream control like?
well, I'm really not sure yet

It doesn't HAVE to be fantasy does it? if not, I would like to be a reploid

Being a reploid is one of my dream goals anyway, so two birds with one stone  ::D:

----------


## WakataDreamer

Hello there... I log DJ entries nearly every day, usually at least two dreams for every night... even with an annoying alarm waking me up at 5:30 every morning until Friday (I'll be happy when that ends), I still remember plenty. However I haven't had lucids in months, since I fell out of practice a while ago and only now am I starting back up again. I've been RCing a lot, starting yesterday, and hoping to get my lucids back up. I'm fairly confident that I'll get back to regular lucids within half a month, and probably have some sporadic ones before then. My dream control is pretty good, although I'll  have to practice a bit now since I haven't done this in a while.

Once I get lucids, my immediate task will be getting my control back to where it was (getting the feel for it again), and getting reacclimated to it all. After that, I'm planning on enrolling in your Shared Dreaming Class, however I'll still dedicate my lucids to this whenever I'm not spending them doing shared dreaming stuff.

I have a suggestion for a scenario... I had a dream recently where I was a dark magic user in a crimson robe with hood pulled down sinisterly, however I was a moral person still. The setting was like a sinister, shadowy Hogwarts. I went into a room there where there were a bunch of apprentice dark magicians, an attractive female one wanted to have sex with me, however I left her in the bedroom and went to take a pee because I wanted a moment to think... when I came back, two dark magician apprentices had, as an evil joke, turned her arms into a bloodied, fleshy vine appendage, and turned her head into a bulging sac of flesh with spikes protruding which she could still talk out of somehow (she thought that I had done it to her, casting spells from within the other room, and she yelled at me in an unearthly, pained tone), and the dream ended before I could right everything (turn her back and get my revenge).

So, as a future suggestion, maybe you could create some sort of RPG-scenario out of that setting, since I'm planning on going back anyways in order to fix everything and continue the plot (it was starting to look really interesting), and it would be great if in doing so I could be participating in this game.

But you don't have to, I'd be fine with taking part in the forest game as well  :smiley: 

I'll just complete the current phase of the forest game, and then scenechange back to the dark magician storyline.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Heck, why not? I'll give it a try.
> 
> How often do you log in your DJ?
> Any time I have a dream long enough to remember
> 
> How often do you lucid dream?
> not often unfortunately, this might be what it takes though.
> 
> What is your dream control like?
> ...



You can be whatever you want, man. Everything I wrote was just suggestions. I love Mega Man. I have probably played about 15 different Megaman games. Some of those 2D games are insanely hard. Please choose a class, unless race and class is the same thing to you.





> Hello there... I log DJ entries nearly every day, usually at least two dreams for every night... even with an annoying alarm waking me up at 5:30 every morning until Friday (I'll be happy when that ends), I still remember plenty. However I haven't had lucids in months, since I fell out of practice a while ago and only now am I starting back up again. I've been RCing a lot, starting yesterday, and hoping to get my lucids back up. I'm fairly confident that I'll get back to regular lucids within half a month, and probably have some sporadic ones before then. My dream control is pretty good, although I'll  have to practice a bit now since I haven't done this in a while.
> 
> Once I get lucids, my immediate task will be getting my control back to where it was (getting the feel for it again), and getting reacclimated to it all. After that, I'm planning on enrolling in your Shared Dreaming Class, however I'll still dedicate my lucids to this whenever I'm not spending them doing shared dreaming stuff.
> 
> I have a suggestion for a scenario... I had a dream recently where I was a dark magic user in a crimson robe with hood pulled down sinisterly, however I was a moral person still. The setting was like a sinister, shadowy Hogwarts. I went into a room there where there were a bunch of apprentice dark magicians, an attractive female one wanted to have sex with me, however I left her in the bedroom and went to take a pee because I wanted a moment to think... when I came back, two dark magician apprentices had, as an evil joke, turned her arms into a bloodied, fleshy vine appendage, and turned her head into a bulging sac of flesh with spikes protruding which she could still talk out of somehow (she thought that I had done it to her, casting spells from within the other room, and she yelled at me in an unearthly, pained tone), and the dream ended before I could right everything (turn her back and get my revenge).
> 
> So, as a future suggestion, maybe you could create some sort of RPG-scenario out of that setting, since I'm planning on going back anyways in order to fix everything and continue the plot (it was starting to look really interesting), and it would be great if in doing so I could be participating in this game.
> 
> But you don't have to, I'd be fine with taking part in the forest game as well 
> ...



That's cool, Wakata. 

Please choose a race for your character. I assume your class/role is dark magician?

This is actually a group game. I think the best way to do this is for you to establish your dark magician character and go back to the castle as you will.

----------


## Robo

> You can be whatever you want, man. Everything I wrote was just suggestions. I love Mega Man. I have probably played about 15 different Megaman games. Some of those 2D games are insanely hard. Please choose a class, unless race and class is the same thing to you.



I'll be a blaster type, with the arm cannon. man this is exciting.

----------


## AsLong

I would be an Assassin, and i'd love to do this, but I'm not nearly good enough at control.

----------


## Raven Knight

This sounds fun!  I want to be an Assassin's Creed style Assassin, with hidden blade, sword, throwing knives / daggers... perhaps a crossbow, which Altaïr was originally supposed to have...  Race, human or elf, though in the robes it would really be hard to tell the difference.  ::D:  You already know my level of dream control and that I update my DJ daily in most cases, except when I get exceptionally busy with classes and work.  I really hope the Assassin's role is still open, second choice would be... um... witch followed by thief.  :smiley:

----------


## Ferret

> Ferret, that is a sick ass picture. The artist is amazing. You look like you are about to fuck shit up!



Hell yea! That pics my backgound on my pc. I love it!!!

This dream last night is a bit more like it!


Drizzt's Reflection

I kept dead still from my last dream and slipped right back into the one I was just in. I saw the friends kids we were with then knew I was far enough in to do an RC. I already knew I was dreaming but this stabilized it and I turned to enter a room by myself. There was a huge mirror on the other side of the room. I could see myself in it and said out loud "I am Drizzt!" and imagined black skin. Instantly I went into a kind of crouched form. I could see in the reflection I had black skin and a black set of hard leather armor.

I looked really tough and felt the hard armor over my chest. I went up closer to the mirror and when I got closer I saw that it looked like I had pretty average face paint on. That was kinda gay but the armor was really amazing. I pulled out my two magical scimitars.

The magic on them looked just like this but the blades looks like plastic blades that had been painted and the paint starting to peel off. I jumped off out the large window into a small corn field patch. The corn was different heights and never taller than your head. I tried running really fast through the corn and then over to my left towards a small hill. At the base of the hill was a creek that was set down about a meter from the ground. I jumped high and cleared it. Then all of a sudden a huge dog like creature came sprinting down the hill towards me. I pulled my scimitars which were now made of steel and looked a lot more deadly. With two small strikes I cut it in the face and throat and it stumbled to the ground. I jumped back across the creek and went down the drop a little bit. I was tryuing to jump back up and heard another dog coming. I jumped up and readied myself as the dog charged me down. I sidestepped at the last possible moment and cut down sideways, slicing the front of its face off. Then a third came running, I easily dispatched it and made my way back into the corn were I woke up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice!!  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Cool character, Ferret!  :smiley:

----------


## Ferret

Thanx  ::D:  I was pretty stoaked it was the awsomest dream iv had in a while!

----------


## Nwonkun

Id love to. 

I log everytime i dream, unless its a deild(duh)

I lucid dream every other night pretty consistently.

Dream control is good, everything you listed is a go.

BTW i dont keep track of my LD count on here very much.

Ill be an assassin/vampire, that would use a bow, and sit high up in trees and shoot his mark.

Basically a remake of my oblivion character. He is a wood elf with dark brotherhood shrouded armor. but id rather be a dark elf for this case :p his name is havok.

----------


## WakataDreamer

> Please choose a race for your character. I assume your class/role is dark magician?



Human, since that's what I naturally was... hate to be uncreative, but I'm normally a human and it's what I'm most comfortable with, perhaps in the future I'll experiment with changing my race a bit more, but for now human.

And yes, my class is dark magician, although that's not to say I'm *evil*. There's a difference. I use dark magic, but for good purposes (well, not always good, but... I have morals to some degree, I'm usually only violent to DCs when they piss me off, otherwise I don't bother them).

To give you all a visual by the way, I look just like this...



...but the robes are crimson red, not black. Although I may change the color if I feel like it, I am kinda digging the black.






> This is actually a group game. I think the best way to do this is for you to establish your dark magician character and go back to the castle as you will.



Alright, will do.  :wink2: 

Also, I'd love it if you PM'd me (or just told me here) the details of your Shared Dreaming class that is due to start next week... which subforum it will be in (I'm assuming Deep Dreaming, but you never know, maybe it's Research, idk), and, if you know, exactly what day you will be commencing it on. Thanks in advance.  :SleepMeditate2: 



PS: If you have success with your Shared Dreaming class, then maybe in the future you could coach us on here and we could all meet each other and merge the stories.

----------


## Ferret

Merging these stories would be really cool! I think if there are a few of us on here and all start to have these similar lucids in a similar area it should be quite easy to share the dreams  ::D:

----------


## Samael

Raven's playing? Magnificent. :happybouncingicon:

The sleeping pills I took shot my concentration to hell during this dream. On the other hand, there's such a feeling of pleasant happy drowsiness that wraps my normally frayed and bloody consciousness in a fuzzy blanket of sleepiness.

Where was I? Hm... probably should have typed this up _before_ taking the pills.





> The dream is morphing. I feel disconnected, and there's a whole bunch of white space. A DC turns into something two-dimensional. A person-sized poster? A mirror? The image in the glass-slash-paper is still the same man. He doesn't seem concerned.
> 
> I'm sleepy.
> 
> Mirrors. Nomad. I wander outside, unconcerned with how I get there. There's a lonely cluster of pine trees, surrounded by a mish-mash of buildings associated with my childhood. The dirt has been tilled recently; there's not even a bit of debris left on the ground.
> 
> "You're in a forest, surrounded by black-barked trees." I recall, "There's a path. Something left." I pause, trying to remember. "Late summer."
> 
> I give up at this point. I was hoping to call up the requisite imagery just by reciting the words, but it looks like that plan's out.
> ...



Maybe I'll luck out and get a related non-lucid. It's easier to stay on task and in character. Sometimes.

As for the pictures, I'll sketch something.

----------


## Mzzkc

I think I'll join in, if that's okay. I definitely need some good lucid tasks

*How often do you log in your DJ?*

Whenever I want to/have a need to. You can be sure I'll make time to log relevant entries.

*How often do you lucid dream?*

Quite often. I tend to have spontaneous LDs even when not actively practicing.

*What is your dream control like?*

It depends on what I'm doing. Theoretically, I can do anything if I have enough time to work on it IWL. In dream, I'm fairly skilled at seat of my pants control, but I'm by no means perfect.

Edit: Oh, almost forgot. Imma be a Human Shinigami, if dat's alright.

----------


## Samael

> Elf Assassin (Drizzt Do'Urden)







> Lucifer Fallen Angel







> Djinn







> Winged Vampire







> Human Shadow Mage







> Vampire Shapeshifter







> Reploid







> Human Dark Magician







> Assassin (maybe?)







> Human or Elf Assassin







> Dark Elf Vampire Assassin







> Human Shinigami







> Human Warrior



Once everyone's clarified their characters, I'm definitely going to pull together a portrait of this motley crew.

I'm pulling Necromancer from my description, by the way. I mean, I haven't even raised any zombies yet. Unless you count reanimating a corpse via Silent Hill dimensions. Hm.

With this many shady characters, Nomad, you're going to have to come up with a good reason for us to work together.  :wink2:  Also, just to clarify for anyone who hasn't joined yet, how many people are you thinking about letting in to round one of this game?

@Mzzkc I was in Death Note mode for a moment there, thinking that Shinigami were a different race entirely. Then I remembered you're a Bleach fan. *facepalm*

----------


## Ferret

Wow theres a few of us! This is gonna be so cool once we get into it  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I'll be a blaster type, with the arm cannon. man this is exciting.



Cool man.





> I would be an Assassin, and i'd love to do this, but I'm not nearly good enough at control.



Just try it anyway. The worst that could happen is you don't do it as quick as you'd like.





> This sounds fun!  I want to be an Assassin's Creed style Assassin, with hidden blade, sword, throwing knives / daggers... perhaps a crossbow, which Altaïr was originally supposed to have...  Race, human or elf, though in the robes it would really be hard to tell the difference.  You already know my level of dream control and that I update my DJ daily in most cases, except when I get exceptionally busy with classes and work.  I really hope the Assassin's role is still open, second choice would be... um... witch followed by thief.



You can be whatever you want, Raven. 





> Hell yea! That pics my backgound on my pc. I love it!!!
> 
> This dream last night is a bit more like it!
> 
> 
> Drizzt's Reflection
> 
> I kept dead still from my last dream and slipped right back into the one I was just in. I saw the friends kids we were with then knew I was far enough in to do an RC. I already knew I was dreaming but this stabilized it and I turned to enter a room by myself. There was a huge mirror on the other side of the room. I could see myself in it and said out loud "I am Drizzt!" and imagined black skin. Instantly I went into a kind of crouched form. I could see in the reflection I had black skin and a black set of hard leather armor.
> 
> ...



That is some epic badassery! Congratulations, man!!!  :woohoo: 




> Id love to. 
> 
> I log everytime i dream, unless its a deild(duh)
> 
> I lucid dream every other night pretty consistently.
> 
> Dream control is good, everything you listed is a go.
> 
> BTW i dont keep track of my LD count on here very much.
> ...



A dark elf vampire assassin? Nice.





> Human, since that's what I naturally was... hate to be uncreative, but I'm normally a human and it's what I'm most comfortable with, perhaps in the future I'll experiment with changing my race a bit more, but for now human.
> 
> And yes, my class is dark magician, although that's not to say I'm *evil*. There's a difference. I use dark magic, but for good purposes (well, not always good, but... I have morals to some degree, I'm usually only violent to DCs when they piss me off, otherwise I don't bother them).
> 
> To give you all a visual by the way, I look just like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...but the robes are crimson red, not black. Although I may change the color if I feel like it, I am kinda digging the black.
> ...



Good idea. The class will be in DV Academy.







> Raven's playing? Magnificent. :happybouncingicon:
> 
> The sleeping pills I took shot my concentration to hell during this dream. On the other hand, there's such a feeling of pleasant happy drowsiness that wraps my normally frayed and bloody consciousness in a fuzzy blanket of sleepiness.
> 
> Where was I? Hm... probably should have typed this up _before_ taking the pills.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll luck out and get a related non-lucid. It's easier to stay on task and in character. Sometimes.
> ...



Almost. Good job getting lucid and trying.





> I think I'll join in, if that's okay. I definitely need some good lucid tasks
> 
> *How often do you log in your DJ?*
> 
> Whenever I want to/have a need to. You can be sure I'll make time to log relevant entries.
> 
> *How often do you lucid dream?*
> 
> Quite often. I tend to have spontaneous LDs even when not actively practicing.
> ...



I just read about that. Sound pretty damn cool.

----------


## Mayatara

How often do you log in your DJ?    Everyday or at least 2-3 times a week and post each night's dreams.

How often do you lucid dream?      3-4 times a week and increasing.

What is your dream control like?     Depends on my level of dream awareness, still need to work it out, but is improving.

Please choose a role:    I would prefer to be a sexy warrior. It's a role I usually already play in my dreams.

Please choose a race:     Better start as human.


I'm not commiting seriously, but I was actually looking to join some specific group of dreamers with whom to share dreams regularly. Since I have other tasks to complete, I will not be investing on this one all the time. But I'll give it a try just to see what happens.

----------


## Samael

> Please choose a role: I would prefer to be a sexy warrior. It's a role I usually already play in my dreams.
> 
> Please choose a race: Better start as human.



Ha. I think you'll round out all of the assassins and mages quite nicely.  :tongue2:

----------


## sheeps

I haven't been lucid in almost a week D:

----------


## Samael

> I haven't been lucid in almost a week D:



That's okay, I get dry spells too. I only had two LDs in August! Just keep at it, and you'll get more.

----------


## sheeps

Thanks for that. I'm glad people are supportive here xD, I'm getting my mom to buy tension tamer tea, i saw a thread saying it worked wonders with lucid dreams, will post when i see myself in the mirror  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> How often do you log in your DJ?    Everyday or at least 2-3 times a week and post each night's dreams.
> 
> How often do you lucid dream?      3-4 times a week and increasing.
> 
> What is your dream control like?     Depends on my level of dream awareness, still need to work it out, but is improving.
> 
> Please choose a role:    I would prefer to be a sexy warrior. It's a role I usually already play in my dreams.
> 
> Please choose a race:     Better start as human.
> ...



Haha. Commitment? What does that mean in dreams anyway? Be as committed or uncommitted as you want. They are your dreams. 





> Ha. I think you'll round out all of the assassins and mages quite nicely.



She can be the "tank" and take all the damage. 





> Thanks for that. I'm glad people are supportive here xD, I'm getting my mom to buy tension tamer tea, i saw a thread saying it worked wonders with lucid dreams, will post when i see myself in the mirror



I think it's main active ingredient is valerian. I tried another tea with valerian and chamomile last night, and I felt like I was in a dream when I knew I was still awake with my eyes closed. Everything had that dreamy feeling.

----------


## Samael

> I felt like I was in a dream when I knew I was still awake with my eyes closed. Everything had that dreamy feeling.



I feel like that when I'm wasted.

No problem, sheeps. We're all in this to help each other.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I feel like that when I'm wasted.
> 
> No problem, sheeps. We're all in this to help each other.



I get that 'dream' feeling when I'm awake, and totally not wasted... at least not on drugs... *sucks some more dark energy from her energy gem...*

----------


## Baron Samedi

*UPDATE*

Because there are so many people in the game, please list your character in the serial dream RPG Character List thread. 

Alright, for clarification: 

This is your first mission:

Go into the woods, and find a mirror, then look at yourself in it in your character.

The details I wrote for Ferret are designed to engage all the dream-senses, and to maintain lucidity. Also, details help with incubating dreams, but dreaming of all those details is not necessary. 

_Advanced Task_

If you have already completed the first task, or are still in a dream and want more stuff to do, go to the Town of Denn, and have a drink at the Hoppy Brains Tavern. The town is on the edge of the forest.

***

The Town of Denn

Denn is a small town, but is always bustling with activity due to it being at the crossroads of a lake, river, and road. There you can find anything you could want to buy. There are people of many different races and places calling loudly about all manner of fascinating wares. Weapons, armor, food, drink, potions, herbs, scrolls, and mythical pets.  You browse through the wares examining things. You see a woman in exotic bird make up wink at you. She seems familiar somehow. The feeling passes. And you continue. The smell of burning meat wafts through your nose, then sweet fruits, then flowers, then the smell of a camel as camel walks by and nuzzles your head. 
"Here's where it all really begins," you think. "I am exactly where I am supposed to be." 
As you walk through the town, you are amused at the posters saying, "Adventurers Wanted!" 
You see a wooden sign with picture of a brain with frog legs. Underneath that is says, "Hoppy Brains Tavern."
"I could use a pleasant diversion this sunny afternoon." 
Cheery music flows out of the tavern. You step in. Everyone stops and looks at you. The music is silent. You walk to the bar.
"How much for a beer?"
"Five pieces of Nothing."
"Well, I happen to have an infinite supply of nothing. DRINKS ON ME!"
Everyone cheers, downs their beers. You sit down and enjoy the lively music. A strange being serves you a dish of bread that somehow looks alive. You stab it, and stuff it in your mouth. It's pleasantly creamy as it wriggles down your throat. 

_All you have to do is go into the bar and have a drink. The other stuff I wrote to help you incubate the dream._

----------


## Raven Knight

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Because there are so many people in the game, please list your character in the serial dream RPG Character List thread.



For reference, here is a link to that thread...
Serial Dream RPG Character List

----------


## Mayatara

I think I already started preparing for this game my last night. I will post it soon on my DJ, but basically I felt I was joining some kind of game and a lady presented me the rules. A big roll of parchment was unfolded in front of my eyes and I was trying to read it and realise it was an introduction and the rules but it was too much to keep reading, so I didn't go through it all. But the idea behind it was cool. Later I was trying outfits and looks, but instead of a sexy warrior I looked more like a hybrid between a vampire and Lady Gaga, so I'll keep working on it.

----------


## LimboCity

I have a feeling I'm gonna have my first LD tonight, and I'll let my subconscious dream up a character for me. Maybe it will be like my dark elf from Oblivion!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> For reference, here is a link to that thread...
> Serial Dream RPG Character List



thanks Raven





> I think I already started preparing for this game my last night. I will post it soon on my DJ, but basically I felt I was joining some kind of game and a lady presented me the rules. A big roll of parchment was unfolded in front of my eyes and I was trying to read it and realise it was an introduction and the rules but it was too much to keep reading, so I didn't go through it all. But the idea behind it was cool. Later I was trying outfits and looks, but instead of a sexy warrior I looked more like a hybrid between a vampire and Lady Gaga, so I'll keep working on it.



cool dream. well, you are the dreamer. Do whatever you want.





> I have a feeling I'm gonna have my first LD tonight, and I'll let my subconscious dream up a character for me. Maybe it will be like my dark elf from Oblivion!



So you are saying you are in?

----------


## Samael

> but instead of a sexy warrior I looked more like a hybrid between a vampire and Lady Gaga, so I'll keep working on it.



That's either really hot or exceptionally terrifying.

----------


## sheeps

Last night i was lucid, but i barely remember it at all. I listened to ninja's Subliminal lucid 3.0 for like 45 minutes, couldn't fall asleep, (btw this was supposed to be MILD) I meditated for a while, and i had 2 dreams, one lucid that i don't remember, and i non-lucid that wasn't vivid at all =/ I NEED some help, haven't had a good lucid in a long time.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> That's either really hot or exceptionally terrifying.



Vampire = hot, Lady Gaga = terrifying?





> Last night i was lucid, but i barely remember it at all. I listened to ninja's Subliminal lucid for like 45 minutes, couldn't fall asleep, (btw this was supposed to be MILD) I meditated for a while, and i had 2 dreams, one lucid that i don't remember, and i non-lucid that wasn't vivid at all =/ I NEED some help, haven't had a good lucid in a long time.



Isn't it strange how we know we had a lucid dream, but we can't remember anything else. You're doing fine. Just don't stress about it. Waking life already has enough stress!

----------


## quorthonafull

*It seems a good challenge (I'm not in a good moment in terms of dreaming), I'm in.*

----------


## sheeps

Had my first good length lucid, (around 40 minutes) in a long time. was too focused to do the goals, but i think im back to LDing regularly  ::D:

----------


## LimboCity

> So you are saying you are in?



Nope, sorry  :Sad:

----------


## Robo

I got close, but not quite, so I guess it's alright to post the dream.





> Reploid Combat
> 
> I enter the boss chamber, there is scrap metal and debris everywhere. I see my mission objective, Two or three reploids that were captured by this boss. I approach them. halfway to them, I realize I might be in a video game. I look at the walls and the floor, paper thin, just like a video game. But wait, am I...
> 
> The entire room explodes in a gust of wind, I am lifted off the ground, I cannot move, taking heavy damage from the debris. I spot the boss, two reploids that are unaffected by the wind. They are on an elevated platform. I still can't move, I'll be destroyed if I don't do something! I think for a second, and remember, Reploids have the ability to teleport! I focus for a second and become a golden, yellow streak of light and appear right before the bosses. I ready my blaster.
> 
> They say, "It is disappointing, the progress being made under Gawn's (?) rule. The bosses disappear before I get a shot off.
> 
> -Notes-
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Had my first good length lucid, (around 40 minutes) in a long time. was too focused to do the goals, but i think im back to LDing regularly



Good job, bro!





> I got close, but not quite, so I guess it's alright to post the dream.



Dude, that's pretty sick, especially teleporting in a streak of light! The most important thing is that you became a Reploid. Still try and go to a forest, and look at yourself in a mirror though.

----------


## Robo

Thanks Nomad, I just remembered a bit more from last night though, so I think I have looked in a mirror  ::lol::  

I don't think it's worth posting here, so i'll just post a link 
A bit more recall - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Mzzkc

I forgot the mirror bit last night during my WILD, but managed to attempt the advanced one. I'll post the dream and what followed later tonight.

----------


## quorthonafull

*How often do you log in your DJ?

I don't use a lot the DJ here (because I have to translate from my physical DJ), but I could catch the habit.

How often do you lucid dream?

Not that much, usually only once per week, or less.

What is your dream control like?

Average, could be better but It's ok for most common situations.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Thanks Nomad, I just remembered a bit more from last night though, so I think I have looked in a mirror  
> 
> I don't think it's worth posting here, so i'll just post a link 
> A bit more recall - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource



_Please post any dreams that have to do with the game here. Anyway, good job, man! 
Robo's DJ:_

    I remembered a bit more from last night. I think I was lucid, but I don't know for sure...
    ___

    I am at my house, I remember my dream goal of looking in a mirror and being a reploid. I see my reflection, it's incredibly hard to describe, so I drew a crappy picture. I think the top half is better than the bottom half, but it's all fairly crappy, I did it quickly so I wouldn't forget it, plus I'm horrible at drawing.
    blogs/robo/attachments/1847-bit-more-recall-102_0527-jpg 







> I forgot the mirror bit last night during my WILD, but managed to attempt the advanced one. I'll post the dream and what followed later tonight.



Looking forward to it!





> *How often do you log in your DJ?*
> 
> I don't use a lot the DJ here (because I have to translate from my physical DJ), but I could catch the habit.
> 
> *How often do you lucid dream?*
> 
> Not that much, usually only once per week, or less.
> 
> *What is your dream control like?*
> ...



Please create a character for yourself. Welcome aboard!

----------


## Samael

Found a forest, got lucid, and proceeded to lose the whole dream when I tried to summon a mirror.

Next time.

I'll post a profile in the next couple days, once I actually get home.

----------


## Mzzkc

My contribution to the story so far.

----------


## Ferret

Nice dream!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Found a forest, got lucid, and proceeded to lose the whole dream when I tried to summon a mirror.
> 
> Next time.
> 
> I'll post a profile in the next couple days, once I actually get home.



Looking forward to it.





> My contribution to the story so far.



Pretty badass man. Thanks for participating.

----------


## Mayatara

> I think I already started preparing for this game my last night. I will post it soon on my DJ, but basically I felt I was joining some kind of game and a lady presented me the rules. A big roll of parchment was unfolded in front of my eyes and I was trying to read it and realise it was an introduction and the rules but it was too much to keep reading, so I didn't go through it all. But the idea behind it was cool. Later I was trying outfits and looks, but instead of a sexy warrior I looked more like a hybrid between a vampire and Lady Gaga, so I'll keep working on it.



So here is the DJ entry (excerpts) with more details of this dream.

"(...) I am sitting on a café table, crying. Two ladies from the group appear again by my side and order ice-creams. I feel disoriented, how can they be so cool, eating ice-creams. I decide to get up and leave but they just give me an order to go get an orange ice-cream for myself. (...) a lady (one of the previous ladies?) is now explaining me “the game”. She shows me a large text, like a roll of parchment she starts unfolding in front of my eyes. It’s an introduction and rules of the game. But it is so dense, so long, that I just give up after a few paragraphs and lose my interest. I continued looking at it, but at a certain point I was no longer reading it.
Then there’s another gap, but I remember starting walking through these large hallways – where everything is luxurious, like an underground avenue with hotels on both sides and fancy restaurants and art galleries. I feel I have a new different look, so *I stop by a large mirror on the wall to look at myself and I look weird but cool at the same time, with long black hair, dark sunglasses and an avant-garde red dress with a stylish hood over my head. I feel I look awesome but maybe a bit too much Lady Gaga for my taste. Everybody is looking at me and I feel I need to tone down a little. I take the hood and the glasses. And adjust the dress – it actually becomes sexier, with a cleavage and tighter. Then I think I look more like what I should look like and keep going.*  I find this exit doors to the outside and end up in a square with a fountain. I remember lots of people moving around, coming in an out of the underground city, the outside being a bit grey, then... I don’t recall the rest of the dream."

It's not exactly in the line of the game story, but WalkingNomad said I should post any way because I did the mirror check and saw the look of my character, so first task completed!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So here is the DJ entry (excerpts) with more details of this dream.
> 
> "(...) I am sitting on a café table, crying. Two ladies from the group appear again by my side and order ice-creams. I feel disoriented, how can they be so cool, eating ice-creams. I decide to get up and leave but they just give me an order to go get an orange ice-cream for myself. (...) a lady (one of the previous ladies?) is now explaining me “the game”. She shows me a large text, like a roll of parchment she starts unfolding in front of my eyes. It’s an introduction and rules of the game. But it is so dense, so long, that I just give up after a few paragraphs and lose my interest. I continued looking at it, but at a certain point I was no longer reading it.
> Then there’s another gap, but I remember starting walking through these large hallways – where everything is luxurious, like an underground avenue with hotels on both sides and fancy restaurants and art galleries. I feel I have a new different look, so *I stop by a large mirror on the wall to look at myself and I look weird but cool at the same time, with long black hair, dark sunglasses and an avant-garde red dress with a stylish hood over my head. I feel I look awesome but maybe a bit too much Lady Gaga for my taste. Everybody is looking at me and I feel I need to tone down a little. I take the hood and the glasses. And adjust the dress – it actually becomes sexier, with a cleavage and tighter. Then I think I look more like what I should look like and keep going.*  I find this exit doors to the outside and end up in a square with a fountain. I remember lots of people moving around, coming in an out of the underground city, the outside being a bit grey, then... I don’t recall the rest of the dream."
> 
> It's not exactly in the line of the game story, but WalkingNomad said I should post any way because I did the mirror check and saw the look of my character, so first task completed!



Hell yeah, that is badass.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Mission #2 Begins September 15th! (If you don't complete the first one, don't worry about it.) On this day, I'd like to close this game to new players. The reason is it will be really tough to catch up.

----------


## Mayatara

I've been to the town of Denn this night! But I didn't find the Tavern before loosing lucidity. I'll post the dream later  :smiley:  I woke up so excited. I also tried the month tasks with not much sucess.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I believe you offered me a posistion here earlier this week. And I'd be happy to join. I perfect control...but be aware I have an average of five lucid dreams a month. That's my only flaw. But I have one at least once or twice aweek, so I'll be happy to join. Oh, I'd like to a Human, Werewolf please. Werewolf is my specialty in dreams.

----------


## Mayatara

So here is my lucid dream that took me to the town of Denn: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/imma...own-denn-6953/


_I realise Im dreaming and feel no fear. This time I remember the tasks I have to accomplish (Hooray!) Which one I do first? For some reason I didnt feel like taking an elevator, so I decide to shrink to the atomic level. I do my best to shrink, but all I manage is to reduce maybe 10 cms. Damn. Continued trying and didnt reduce size. Not to lose lucidity in vain, I decide to do the RPG task and decide to jump on the crater and use it as a portal for the RPG dream. I close my eyes on the jump and when feel my feet on the ground I open my eyes and Im there!_
*At first I found it a bit different from what was supposed. I mean, the sky was bright blue, the houses of the village were all white and there was a general sense was of a happy sunny place. In front of me, downhill, I could see beautiful planes and hay stacks. On my left I saw these streets with white houses aligned downhill. On my back there was the main entrance to the village  through an arch, leading to a higher hill on top of which there was this big white building that at first looked like a church, but it had banners and flags and was for sure a fortress or castle.* 

 

*On my right also downhill there was an alignment of stands covered by tents, of what looked like a medieval fair. This fair stretched to the main entrance of the village with a few open air stands. Thats when I realised: this is the town of Denn, although in my version it looks a lot like the traditional villages from the Alentejo province in the South of Portugal.
*

 

*Lots of people were moving around, all dressed in medieval clothes and I approached one stand to see what they were selling. I have no idea what it was, but now in retrospective, it might have been arrows  they had boxes full of these pointy metallic spikes with what seemed to be tiny dragon wings on their back tip. Dont know. Then I saw a mirror on one stand and decided to see myself there. Thats when I realised I had my normal look, wearing an aquamarine dress. No! I had to enter my character, so I looked for a more private place with a mirror to change myself. I entered the main village street, right behind the stands. There was a kind of tunnel on my left, between houses, leading to an inner court and because there was nobody around, I went inside and found a room that by chance was full of antiques  I guess in this context, they were useful working instruments - including a large mirror. The light was very dim, but I could see my reflexion quite well so I started changing my look to my warrior me. It all turned out quite well, but for some reason My face also changed and I was now a red haired girl with a long braid and tiny brown eyes. I was cute, but a bit annoyed of not looking more like myself  I wanted black hair and big brown eyes. It took me some time, but I finally got it. Meanwhile I think I lost very precious time. I need to be less obsessed about how I look and just keep going.
At this point a guy comes in and I realise he is the king! And he is totally drunk. I wonder what is a king doing drunk in such a place, that looks like the backrooms of the servants  oh, maybe I actually know...
He starts hitting on me, saying he never saw me before but that Im hot. I avoid him, moving around the room and he is insisting, trying to catch me. He thinks that my running around is my way to arouse him. I feel tired of this, want to go look for the tavern, when a group of people come inside all worried. They were looking for the king, afraid he was doing something stupid (as he was). As they try to grab him and take him away, I decide to sneak out before they start asking questions.
I go deeper into a hallway I find connecting to other deeper rooms and I think I found some kind of kitchen.*



*Everybody is so busy carrying stuff from one place to the other, its very hot and there are these servant boys taking a rest in a very dark corner with a few wooden benches.
I sit with them for a while, no one ask me questions as they are either too busy or just plain tired, but then I wake up.*

----------


## Baron Samedi

Welcome aboard, werewolf.

Awesome, job, immaia!!!!

 :woohoo:

----------


## Queen Zukin

Ok here's mine, sorry it's so short I was tired when I woke up so I just summed it up lol.

*Mirror Task*

 I was back in the basement, chilling out. Thinking of the previous dream, I decided to do a reality check. 6 Fingers, lucid. I thought of what to do first, and thought of the mirror task. The dream went unstable, and I could feel both realities coexisting at once. I took advice from people on the DV forums and screamed. I felt the walls around me, and once again everything became clear. I decided to go out into the woods behind my house. I went into my bedroom, and climbed through the window without opening it. It felt like trying to walk through saran wrap. I ran out into the woods. I was barefoot. It was challenging running through the woods, fallen trees made obstacles to jump over. I found the mirror and looked through it. I pressed my hand against the mirror, until it gave away and I walked into it. I was teleported back to the basement.

----------


## Raetin

I would like to do this but I don't get enough lucid dreams.  But if I can I would want to be a human alchemist (from full metal alchemist.)

----------


## Raven Knight

I had a dream, non-lucid, where I was an Assassin's Creed Assassin.  I was in a bar, there was a bartender with unusual energy... I listened to the customers until I heard about a girl who had been kidnapped and was going to be sacrificed to a spider demon, then I went to rescue her.  I'm behind on my DJ, but I will record more detail soon, I am wondering if that was part of this serial RPG... I didn't see a mirror, but the tavern seemed to match, as did the fact that I was an Assassin's Creed Assassin looking for a quest.  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Thanks to everyone for playing. 

I would like to close this game to new players because it will be hard to really play catch up. However I also started a Mutant Based Serial Dream RPG.

***

If you have not completed the first mission, don't worry about it. Close your eyes and imagine your character standing before you in great detail. Then, walk behind them, unzip them, and step in. How does it feel to be in this different body?

*Episode 2: Rescuing the demon boy*

You are in a deep forest full of black-barked trees in the summer in a temperate clime. It is late afternoon. Dusk approaches, and sunlight filters through the forest canopy.  The smell of wet earth hangs in the air. Birds are beginning to settle in to roost for the night.  You hear a rustling in the bushes. There is a little demon boy hiding. He tells you not to reveal his hiding spot... They are going to get him. Who is they?

Sh!

You see a strange thing like a snake writhing through the air. You realize it's some kind of vine. It wraps around the boy's ankle, and drags him away. Help! You give chase. The vine is actually a tentacle of a strange monster with many eyes, mouths, and tentacles. It looks like it's part tree, part insect, and all nightmare. The monster holds the boy in the air, and speaks in a strange guttural tongue, but for some reason you understand it.

_He is ours. He is our son, our prince, and we will train him in the dark arts... He will know power, and you will bow down and kiss his hooves._

The demon boy screams in terror. You must rescue him.

*Your mission is to rescue the demon boy from the strange monster.*

Advanced Task: Give the demon boy an enchanted weapon.

----------


## redisreddish

This is so cool! But I can hardly ever even get on to DV, and I don't think I have near enough skill to do this...  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Will be giving this a shot, soon. I've already had a dream in my DJ, about having to rescue a lil boy from an animated tree vine/tentacle, so it might not be too hard to induce.  :vicious:

----------


## Samael

I was in the middle of a dream, totally under the impression that I was playing the RPG exactly the way I was supposed to. Like I was receiving instructions as I went along, or something? My recall's a little off, but it felt like the plot was building itself around the game. Strange.

This is the first (overdue) task. Sort of.





> _The good of one, versus the good of many._
> 
> We are in a forest, surrounded by tall, black-barked trees. The edges of the clearing are choked with tall, thick underbrush, and the lilac leaves and tall grasses tickle against the back of my t-shirt. The sky is streaked with the orange of the setting sun, which is hidden by the trees ahead of me.
> 
> The group is gathered in a large circle, sitting cross-legged on the ground and facing inwards. I look around the circle, cataloging each face. I know all of these people. All of them are my age, and they're from all over the world, these people I've met in waking life.
> 
> We've been stranded here, I realize.
> 
> "It'll be one of them," says Jesse, pointing at me and - Zoe, sitting to my left. "Look at you two! Your spots are right next to the forest! Anything could come by and grab you."
> ...

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is so cool! But I can hardly ever even get on to DV, and I don't think I have near enough skill to do this...



Oh, I totally think you do, Red. You're a natural.





> Will be giving this a shot, soon. I've already had a dream in my DJ, about having to rescue a lil boy from an animated tree vine/tentacle, so it might not be too hard to induce.



Well, that is just crazy. Maybe you dreamed it beforehand? I am looking forward to reading that now!





> I was in the middle of a dream, totally under the impression that I was playing the RPG exactly the way I was supposed to. Like I was receiving instructions as I went along, or something? My recall's a little off, but it felt like the plot was building itself around the game. Strange.
> 
> This is the first (overdue) task. Sort of.



That is AWESOME!!!! Great job!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well, that is just crazy. Maybe you dreamed it beforehand? I am looking forward to reading that now!



Here is the link. Be sure to check out the fragments, after the main dream. They are all related.  :smiley: 

And I'm about to go back to bed, and try a WBTB. Hopefully, I can get the mission done. I'll report back if there is any success!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Here is the link. Be sure to check out the fragments, after the main dream. They are all related. 
> 
> And I'm about to go back to bed, and try a WBTB. Hopefully, I can get the mission done. I'll report back if there is any success!



Holy shit. That dream is insane.

----------


## Kensei

Hi WakingNomad!

I've only recently found this thread, but it sounds really interesting. Would it be possible for me to join in? Id probably just want to be a human, but with dream powers obviously. I should be able to complete the tasks, and dream incubation is something ive longed to try. Well, heres my hero CV i guess.

Current confirmed kills: 
3
Current confirmed powers:
Flying,
Summoning weapons,
Alternate mode (I seem to remember changing form and flying around, a flamethrower in each hand, power coursing through me)
What I will offer
Friendly service, with a smile.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hi WakingNomad!
> 
> I've only recently found this thread, but it sounds really interesting. Would it be possible for me to join in? Id probably just want to be a human, but with dream powers obviously. I should be able to complete the tasks, and dream incubation is something ive longed to try. Well, heres my hero CV i guess.
> 
> Current confirmed kills: 
> 3
> Current confirmed powers:
> Flying,
> Summoning weapons,
> ...



What is CV?

You must decide on a character. What is your main role? Then, post in the thread that describes your character. 

It will be tough for you to catch up, but go for it.

Welcome aboard! Thanks for playing.

----------


## quorthonafull

*A Curriculum Vitae maybe? that sheet You must give to the employer when You apply for a job.

ONTOPIC: I'm pretty bad at dream incubation.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey, WakingNomad. I've had some pretty sweet LDs, and I thought them all out myself before going to bed. I was wondering, could I also make a task for every two weeks or so? By the way, what is next week's task?

----------


## Choogly

This idea is ridiculously awesome. I've never LD'd before, but once I do I'll try and pick up where the last person left off in the role of like a swordsman/spellsword haha.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> A Curriculum Vitae maybe? that sheet You must give to the employer when You apply for a job.
> 
> ONTOPIC: I'm pretty bad at dream incubation.



Dream incubation just means thinking about what you want to do in a dream. A movie, video game, book, meditation, or day dream can all be incubations.





> Hey, WakingNomad. I've had some pretty sweet LDs, and I thought them all out myself before going to bed. I was wondering, could I also make a task for every two weeks or so? By the way, what is next week's task?



The second task is listed above. The next one will not be revealed until its time.  Why don't you create an additional task for yourself, or start your own RPG dream game? That would be cool if we had many going on at a time. 

Creating additional tasks would not work well for what is already going on here, because doing one every two weeks is pretty challenging.





> This idea is ridiculously awesome. I've never LD'd before, but once I do I'll try and pick up where the last person left off in the role of like a swordsman/spellsword haha.



You don't have to be lucid, but it helps.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ok here's mine, sorry it's so short I was tired when I woke up so I just summed it up lol.
> 
> *Mirror Task*
> 
>  I was back in the basement, chilling out. Thinking of the previous dream, I decided to do a reality check. 6 Fingers, lucid. I thought of what to do first, and thought of the mirror task. The dream went unstable, and I could feel both realities coexisting at once. I took advice from people on the DV forums and screamed. I felt the walls around me, and once again everything became clear. I decided to go out into the woods behind my house. I went into my bedroom, and climbed through the window without opening it. It felt like trying to walk through saran wrap. I ran out into the woods. I was barefoot. It was challenging running through the woods, fallen trees made obstacles to jump over. I found the mirror and looked through it. I pressed my hand against the mirror, until it gave away and I walked into it. I was teleported back to the basement.



Cool. So what did you look like in the mirror? That's cool that you walked through it.

----------


## Kensei

Okay, then i'll make a character and join in! 

I'd like to be a light and dark grey EVA spartan (halo series lol), with pulsating blue lines running down my armour. As the EVA is designed for exploring the depths of space, why not the depths of the mind? My primary role for the team would probably be as heavy support, bringing in the big guns when times are tough.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Okay, then i'll make a character and join in! 
> 
> I'd like to be a light and dark grey EVA spartan (halo series lol), with pulsating blue lines running down my armour. As the EVA is designed for exploring the depths of space, why not the depths of the mind? My primary role for the team would probably be as heavy support, bringing in the big guns when times are tough.



Cool. Post your character in the Character List thread. I think the link is on page 2.

----------


## Baron Samedi



----------


## Samael

Unsuccessful attempt.

09/24/10





> *#154. More Carpet*
> 
> Staring at a grey carpet floor, I am fully aware that I'm in a dream. I don't bother with a reality check, but I do take a moment to stabilize my surroundings (do nothing). I'm concentrating on the carpet, for some reason. Next time, I should probably focus on the rest of the room.
> 
> Nomad's RPG task is to rescue the demon boy. I imagine myself in a forest, an aura of fear tinging the air. I wait for the faint pull that will take me from one dream to the other, and
> 
> End recall.



At least I actually remembered what the task was, this time.

----------


## Samael

09/26/10





> *#156. The Demon Boy
> *
> 
> 
> I _pull_ at my momentum, bending the dream to allow me a few more meters in height - and I grasp the edge of the roof. I pull myself up near the chimney. On the other side of the warehouse is a big camping tent set up in someone's backyard. I jump. I land on the tent, and it cushions my fall, billowing out around me. My vision is filled with yellow and red, and I think hard, imagining the demon boy I'm supposed to rescue, and the dark _thing_ that's after him...
> 
> The forest is oppressively quiet. I can smell the pine, feel the hot mugginess created by a recent rain. Fully immersed in my character, I stand in the center of a huge clearing, waiting.
> 
> A flash of red goes zooming by. I've found Nomad's demon boy. I'm slightly disappointed. I was hoping I could use this opportunity to discover Amon's origin (a DC I've apparently mentored throughout his life). Instead, it's just a regular demon.
> ...



A note to anyone who might require a rescue: my character is a heartless bastard.

----------


## redisreddish

> Oh, I totally think you do, Red. You're a natural.



 ::hug::  I guess what I'm trying to say is that if I got to the point where I actually came into the right dream or was lucid, I would probably be okay. It's just getting to that point that I don't think I could do.

----------


## Mayatara

The demon boy is being quite elusive to me... Should I also post here my failed attempts to do the RPG task or just the meaningful ones? Cause all I've been able to was to see the woods for 3 seconds... and I keep being kicked out of the dream.

----------


## TheForgotten

Hey I wanna play please.  My character will be a blue-footed boobie who is a healing witch.

----------


## TheForgotten

Awww I just read back and saw you closed it to new members.  Let me know when you start a new one and I'll play  ::D:

----------


## ReachingForTheDream

OMG this is such a cool idea!

I would join in but my LD count isn't consistent... I stopped focusing on LD for the past few weeks and have just started to get back into it again. I might join in later if I can get my recall/LDing back!

----------


## Ferret

I dont know if anyones still really active here? Im not, My lucidity has been shot for the last month but slowly getting it back. Been way too busy with stuff. Wouldnt be hard to do something similar yourself though and just make your own thread for progress. Just try to get a cool story going and keep it going through different dreams. The main thing is incubation.

----------


## Samael

> The demon boy is being quite elusive to me... Should I also post here my failed attempts to do the RPG task or just the meaningful ones? Cause all I've been able to was to see the woods for 3 seconds... and I keep being kicked out of the dream.



I went with posting failed attempts as well; I don't see why not.





> I dont know if anyones still really active here?



Good question. I'm just waiting to see if Nomad posts another challenge or not. I think he's been busy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> The demon boy is being quite elusive to me... Should I also post here my failed attempts to do the RPG task or just the meaningful ones? Cause all I've been able to was to see the woods for 3 seconds... and I keep being kicked out of the dream.



Sorry I missed this post. Please post all attempts.





> Hey I wanna play please.  My character will be a blue-footed boobie who is a healing witch.



Awesome. Please look at yourself in a mirror after morphing into your character.





> Awww I just read back and saw you closed it to new members.  Let me know when you start a new one and I'll play



Never mind about that. But, you must do the first task.





> I dont know if anyones still really active here? Im not, My lucidity has been shot for the last month but slowly getting it back. Been way too busy with stuff. Wouldnt be hard to do something similar yourself though and just make your own thread for progress. Just try to get a cool story going and keep it going through different dreams. The main thing is incubation.







> I went with posting failed attempts as well; I don't see why not.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I'm just waiting to see if Nomad posts another challenge or not. I think he's been busy.



Yeah. Been looking for a place to live, a car, and a job. Also going to school, blah blah blah..... Anyway.

***

Go into the town of Denn to look for a weapon. There is a weapon shop in the Free Market where everything is free. Select a weapon. After you select a weapon, you hear a strange crashing noise in the street. There is a giant hairy monster with lots of teeth terrorizing the citizens of Denn. You must defeat the monster.

----------


## sheeps

sorry guys, i havent been active. Its hard keeping my 4.0 and still getting on here and shit, i have to manage my grades,smoke bud,keep my girlfriend happy and its tough. can i have some tips for a busy LDer?

----------


## Samael

My best advice? Keep your DJ active. Even if you're not posting to DV, keep making quick jotnotes in a notebook. It's the easiest way to maintain good recall.

----------


## Mayatara

Hi fellow dreamers! I've been trying to do the RPG task of the demons boy - and I hadn't yet seen the newer task. 
I considered this post (below) as a failed attempt of saving the demon boy, but somehow it also fits into the newer task - of going to the town and getting a free weapon. I got magic candies! So maybe it is not a total failure  :smiley: 





> (...) Then I think about which task I want to perform and I choose the RPG task. But my LD is not strong enough, so I look at my hands trying to sharpen it. Then I look for a portal and I see a long corridor and a mirror at the end of it. I go there and my reflection becomes alive and comes out of the mirror. This reflection-me tries to distract me and discourage me from my intent. I remember my RPG warrior character and as I become it, I use my sword and plunge it into my other me. My other me looks surprised “How could you?”. My other me starts decomposing. It is hideous yet liberating to see my own body rotten and become dust. I feel prepared for my task and I jump into the mirror. I remember the town of Denn, but didn’t remember I was supposed to go to the forest. So I landed on a town, which this time looks like Lisbon, but instead of reality-like, it is entirely cartoon-like. I feel amazed with the originality, the beauty and the detail of this cartoon reality I landed on. After a while I remember I should look for the forest but then how to get there? I don’t want to use another portal because on my last jump I almost woke up. Then I see a subway station and I think maybe I can take the metro and imagine the last stop is in the forest. But I also think that will take too long and I’ll loose lucidity by then. As I think of solutions, Hermione Granger from Harry Potter appears in front of me and handles me some candies of various colours she says are magical. Each of the colours are related to a place dominated by those colours. So if I wish to go to the woods, I should take a green one. I thank for the gift and I store the candies in a pouch. Unfortunately I don’t have enough time to take the green candy because I loose lucidity and just continue roaming in the town for a while.



Original post: 11 Oct: Failed attempt of RPG task - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hi fellow dreamers! I've been trying to do the RPG task of the demons boy - and I hadn't yet seen the newer task. 
> I considered this post (below) as a failed attempt of saving the demon boy, but somehow it also fits into the newer task - of going to the town and getting a free weapon. I got magic candies! So maybe it is not a total failure 
> 
> 
> 
> Original post: 11 Oct: Failed attempt of RPG task - Dream Journals - Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource



THAT IS AWESOME. now you have a way to travel. It's also a good RC/totem. If a candy you eat teleports you, you are probably dreaming!

----------


## Ferret

Cool dream! It really sucks I havnt had a lucid in a while. Recently I had a dream where I was drizzt but nothing happened to do with den or anything. You can read it here

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Cool dream! It really sucks I havnt had a lucid in a while. Recently I had a dream where I was drizzt but nothing happened to do with den or anything. You can read it here



wow. this dream gave me chills. thanks for sharing.

----------


## Bomber66a

Hey Nomad,

I have just started to get back into writing my dreams down - and would love to join but I am working on my lucidity etc. first - and trying to get to the moon. However, I had a dream last night that seemed like I was on a quest in a group. I don't know if it's anything like where you guys are at but here is what I can recall:

3.

I was in a group of 3 maybe 4 people and we were going towards a tower. We reached it and managed to destroy it and then moved onto the next one. When we reached it I saw a lot of people walk out from the tower and one of the group members became busy talking to someone with horses. 

I am still working on my recall as well. Sorry for the lack of details.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey Nomad,
> 
> I have just started to get back into writing my dreams down - and would love to join but I am working on my lucidity etc. first - and trying to get to the moon. However, I had a dream last night that seemed like I was on a quest in a group. I don't know if it's anything like where you guys are at but here is what I can recall:
> 
> 3.
> 
> I was in a group of 3 maybe 4 people and we were going towards a tower. We reached it and managed to destroy it and then moved onto the next one. When we reached it I saw a lot of people walk out from the tower and one of the group members became busy talking to someone with horses. 
> 
> I am still working on my recall as well. Sorry for the lack of details.



That's cool. No apologies necessary.

----------


## PaeFin

LOL this is an AWESOME idea, just wanted to say. I think I may take this on! I've only been LDing consistently for, oh, two days... and only one of them was a true LD... but I'll take what I can get, and I'm doing very well lately, I'm confident. ANYWAY. If perhaps there could be a directory for the tasks, that would be nice! 

I'll probably play a catgirl druid (stereotypical I know, but I've always wanted to be a catgirl. Maybe I'll be a winged catgirl!  ::D: ). 

I know not everyone believes in time dilation in dreams, but if you do it would definitely be worth trying for this to obtain longer episodes, just saying.

EDIT: The questions!
When do I DJ: Every time I remember a dream. I share one online with some friends in Google Wave, it's lots of fun and I love to put stuff up there so I edit it all the time. 
How often I lucid dream: I'm on a new regime now and I've been getting them every day multiple times, but I don't always remember them because of school. It's almost the weekend so that should improve. So basically  it depends, but at least once a week I think I can count on it. 
How good my dream control is: it varies. WILDLY. Sometimes I can fly and portal and summon objects and change settings etcetera... sometimes it's all I can do just to run at a normal pace D: but that too is improving! So I think I'm eligible, at least, for this, and I'm happy to write my own script and just post here, possibly based on my current Dungeons and Dragons campaign. I'd actually prefer to do that if it's okay with you? Less work lol.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> LOL this is an AWESOME idea, just wanted to say. I think I may take this on! I've only been LDing consistently for, oh, two days... and only one of them was a true LD... but I'll take what I can get, and I'm doing very well lately, I'm confident. ANYWAY. If perhaps there could be a directory for the tasks, that would be nice! 
> 
> I'll probably play a catgirl druid (stereotypical I know, but I've always wanted to be a catgirl. Maybe I'll be a winged catgirl! ). 
> 
> I know not everyone believes in time dilation in dreams, but if you do it would definitely be worth trying for this to obtain longer episodes, just saying.
> 
> EDIT: The questions!
> When do I DJ: Every time I remember a dream. I share one online with some friends in Google Wave, it's lots of fun and I love to put stuff up there so I edit it all the time. 
> How often I lucid dream: I'm on a new regime now and I've been getting them every day multiple times, but I don't always remember them because of school. It's almost the weekend so that should improve. So basically  it depends, but at least once a week I think I can count on it. 
> How good my dream control is: it varies. WILDLY. Sometimes I can fly and portal and summon objects and change settings etcetera... sometimes it's all I can do just to run at a normal pace D: but that too is improving! So I think I'm eligible, at least, for this, and I'm happy to write my own script and just post here, possibly based on my current Dungeons and Dragons campaign. I'd actually prefer to do that if it's okay with you? Less work lol.



What do you mean by write your own script?

----------


## Snowboy

This seems pretty cool, so I'm gonna join.

1. I don't write in my DJ much, but I have good recall. These dreams will probably be worthy of my DJ.
2. Since I am free for the next two weeks I am going to have a LOT of LDs. Maybe a few every two or three every other day.I have to work on stabilizing and clarity, though. >.<
3. My dream control sucks. Period. However, I have some control if I _really_ concentrate on it for a few seconds. My character choice takes advantage of that.

I only get on DV every other week, so I may not be able to post it by the time the mission is over with if I have it when I don't get on. Just keep that in mind.

BTW, isn't it time for a new mission? It's a bit overdue...

Don't care if it takes a long time to catch up, I just want to join! ^.^ I could probably get the first two in one dream and, if the upcoming mission is in Denn, I might be able to nail the third and the upcoming one in another dream.

----------


## PaeFin

I'd like to write my own tasks and such. So basically I'm just stealing your idea xD I'll probably start out with the town and the demon boy thing though, they sound good, but eventually I wanna take it in a new direction

----------


## TheDoorIsInPain

Wait, is this like one of those games (yes I know it's a dream) where there are multiple people like an mmorpg? Becuase this very much interests me!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This seems pretty cool, so I'm gonna join.
> 
> 1. I don't write in my DJ much, but I have good recall. These dreams will probably be worthy of my DJ.
> 2. Since I am free for the next two weeks I am going to have a LOT of LDs. Maybe a few every two or three every other day.I have to work on stabilizing and clarity, though. >.<
> 3. My dream control sucks. Period. However, I have some control if I _really_ concentrate on it for a few seconds. My character choice takes advantage of that.
> 
> I only get on DV every other week, so I may not be able to post it by the time the mission is over with if I have it when I don't get on. Just keep that in mind.
> 
> BTW, isn't it time for a new mission? It's a bit overdue...
> ...



Should I come up with new missions every two weeks regardless of effort? The idea is to build your character. 





> I'd like to write my own tasks and such. So basically I'm just stealing your idea xD I'll probably start out with the town and the demon boy thing though, they sound good, but eventually I wanna take it in a new direction



There is no stealing. Do whatever you want, man. It's your dream!





> Wait, is this like one of those games (yes I know it's a dream) where there are multiple people like an mmorpg? Becuase this very much interests me!



It's an RPG, not an MMORPG, though it may get there one day.

ANYWAY, NEW TASK:

*There is a treasure buried in the woods outside of Denn. Find it and claim it for your own, for you buried it for yourself to find in your past life.

Be prepared to do battle to claim it*.

----------


## tsgill

This is SO GREAT that someone has come up with this idea indepently from myself.  I have been wanting to get back into lucid dreaming (which I did before and especially after I saw Waking Life) and I've started again because of the sole idea that I would start in my own head an RPG.  It just came to me a couple days ago and since then I've bought a "Dream Journal" (queer isn't it?) to log all of my dreams, because I've realized that this is the sure fire way to have lucidity.  Yeah, my idea was--instead of trying of fly and having sex with beautiful dream women--to really become a part of my dreams and pay attention to the little things, which really makes a better lucid dream.  And the way I was going to fully take advantage of this GIFT (really) is to create a so called "serial" RPG in my dreams.  My first task is to just have a Lucid Dream and then meet someone important and have them lead me to the first task.  Thats SO AWESOME that someone has had the same idea... I dont know Im just so stoked about this.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This is SO GREAT that someone has come up with this idea indepently from myself.  I have been wanting to get back into lucid dreaming (which I did before and especially after I saw Waking Life) and I've started again because of the sole idea that I would start in my own head an RPG.  It just came to me a couple days ago and since then I've bought a "Dream Journal" (queer isn't it?) to log all of my dreams, because I've realized that this is the sure fire way to have lucidity.  Yeah, my idea was--instead of trying of fly and having sex with beautiful dream women--to really become a part of my dreams and pay attention to the little things, which really makes a better lucid dream.  And the way I was going to fully take advantage of this GIFT (really) is to create a so called "serial" RPG in my dreams.  My first task is to just have a Lucid Dream and then meet someone important and have them lead me to the first task.  Thats SO AWESOME that someone has had the same idea... I dont know Im just so stoked about this.



Yeah man. It's called SYNCHRONICITY! We are synching up. So, the first thing you need to do is to create a character, and post it in the Serial Dream RPG character thread.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Anyone want to still play or what?

----------


## Soulnote

> How about inducing _serial dreaming_ through dreaming up a role playing game where you are the main character?
> 
> I want to lead you on a journey where you slowly acquire weapons, armor, magic, and whatever abilities and items you desire.
> 
> Now my questions for you are:
> 
> How often do you log in your DJ?
> 
> How often do you lucid dream?
> ...



I try to log every dream, I've recently became active again, I needed a new computer

According to my DJ, before I had to stop recording because of my computer not working, about 1/4-1/3 of my dreams were lucid

It's not HORRIBLE, it seems to vary sometimes.

So yes, more people want to join, I have the time, I'm 15 during school holidays.  ::D:

----------


## Snowboy

> Anyone want to still play or what?



Ha, I think everybody has forgotten about it. Apparently not.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I haven't forgotten. I've just been really undisciplined about keeping up with it (as usual  ::?: ). I still have plans to do more with it, but it's just a matter of being in the mood to really gear myself toward it. Haven't really been so in tune, lately, and have been just having my DILDs, where I go along with the content.

----------


## Mayatara

I've been so busy I don't even look up anymore what the new tasks are, but I will try to do something again about this. I was having a lot of fun with it  :smiley:  I will try hard to have something to post here soon!

----------


## Mayatara

I kept my promise  :smiley:  Here's my latest contribution to the Serial Dreams RPG. Journal entry of 25 Dec - a Xmas present to myself and you  :wink2: 





> *The hidden treasure of the Town of Denn*
> (...) Outside I think I can use this opportunity to achieve the RPG goal. So I see some woods and think this could be the forest outside the Town of Denn, but there’s no town around so I must look for the real one, not settle for this weak version. But here there are no holes on the ground, no walls, no doors, nothing I can use as portal and I’m not so good at just opening portals yet. So I decide to simply spin over myself while wishing to teleport to Denn. It has the double function of making lucidity stronger.
> When I stop I am on top of a hill over the Town of Denn. There’s an earth road spiralling through some stone walled terraced gardens to the centre of the town. I see farmers working, I see people taking water from a well, I see merchants, etc. People are dressed in very colourful medieval clothes, mostly in brown, green and wine tones. There’s a lot of activity going on and I would have loved to just observe it, but I must not let it distract me or I will not finalize my task. I fly down over the city centre but I only stop at the outside walls to look around into the woods. Where to look for the treasure? It could be anywhere. I decide to go to an area where the fortress walls are breached. It’s as good as anywhere else and it is the place where the forest outside is more dense. But once I’m there I have no clue where to dig. I just try to follow my instinct. I see a stone at the very end of the wall, which looks completely different from the rest. It is whitish and smooth. I clear the dirt from it and find some inscriptions as if it is from a tomb. It clearly doesn’t belong there. I lift it up, hopeful to find something under it. I find nothing, just more dirt, but I decide to dig right there. But then when I turned the stone over to put it on the floor, I noticed some concavity on it and inside it I found a small box. I get it out and it seems made of plaster, because it is white and light. But it ain’t soft and malleable like plaster. It has some high relief patterns carved and some rest of paint in pinkish and bluish tones. The drawing looks like a Mayan design On the bottom right of this strange box there is a round button. I press it and it opens in two pieces. The two pieces have more carved drawings, on the left plaque more patterns, like stylized roses and crosses inside circles and on the right plaque carvings of animals, like a whale, a moose and you name it, floating between clouds in the sky and coming down to earth. The plaques then split up into 5 and then 10 parallelepiped pieces. But it wasn’t broken, it was some automated mechanism. I then started moving these little parallelepiped pieces in my hand and found out they were magnetic and could be put together again in different combinations. They kind of naturally started to rearrange themselves into a different sequence and formed completely new designs. On the left plaque there was now some kind of reddish monstrous creature and on the right plaque a different kind of yellowish monstrous creature with what seemed to be a monstrous robotic dog under his command. I was like “What is this about?” Then I realised there were probably many more combinations of the plates which would explain who these creatures were and what was the meaning of all this and what this thing was for. But I started to slip out of the dream and I woke up.



I didn't need to fight, but I felt something approaching me when I woke up. Something was coming to offer some resistance to my prospection. It's sad I didn't manage to stay longer.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I kept my promise  Here's my latest contribution to the Serial Dreams RPG. Journal entry of 25 Dec - a Xmas present to myself and you 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't need to fight, but I felt something approaching me when I woke up. Something was coming to offer some resistance to my prospection. It's sad I didn't manage to stay longer.



Awesome! Congratulations! You have to open the box, and see what's inside!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I had a lucid dream, back on the 20th, in which I was able to turn into my Djinn character, again. Unfortunately, it had been quite a while since I'd actually read where the story was going, so I didn't really do anything that had to do with the assignment. I just kind of flew off, as my character, to find something to do:





> *12/20/2010
> Fragment One (Lucid):*
> (Damnit. I completely lost a lucid dream, last night. And from what I _can_ remember, it was a pretty good one.)
> I remember walking around at night, having just realized I was dreaming. I believe I was in an apartment complex, walking down the sidewalk, with patches of grass all around. There was a little light around - kind of blue-ish, but too bright to be moonlight - and my shadow was being cast, on the large white wall of buildings, to my left. Fortunately, I do remember looking at my hands, to stabilze the dream, which I've been trying to get back into the habit of doing. I tried to think of something to do, but I couldn't remember what the tasks of the month were, and I eventually recalled WakingNomad's RPG, and my Djinn character (which is another good thing, because we had just recently talked about it, and I was able to immediately think about it, upon becoming lucid - which is sometimes rare for me). While continuing to walk, I just inhaled, clenched my fists, and felt a surge of energy swell within me. Looking at the large shadow of myself, upon the wall, I could see that I now had the wild hair of my character, and even though I don't remember looking down, but I could tell that I was no longer wearing my shirt. Having this new sense of power, being back into the body of my Djinn, I lept into the air and went flying, searching for something to do.
> 
> There is a lot, around here, that I don't remember. The dream was very long, and had something to do with mutant vampire things... I can hardly even remember what they looked like - only that they were _ugly_. At least one of them were being held in some kind of wooden structure, down at the base of what I believe was a flight of stairs. I know that I interacted or had a conversation with one or more of them, but don't really remember a damn thing, other than that I was lucid. I do, specifically, remember reminding myself to go back over the events of the dream, so that they would be easier to recall, when I woke up.
> 
> (I _vaguely_ remember waking up, in the middle of the night, and being too tired to get out of bed, to write my notes down. It's just an obscure blur of a notion, but I'm pretty sure it happened.)

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I had a lucid dream, back on the 20th, in which I was able to turn into my Djinn character, again. Unfortunately, it had been quite a while since I'd actually read where the story was going, so I didn't really do anything that had to do with the assignment. I just kind of flew off, as my character, to find something to do:



Badass, man. Thanks for playing!

----------


## Baron Samedi

New Task:



Outside the Town of Denn, is Dragon Mountain. 

*Fly to the top of the mountain, and ask the Queen of Dragons for a baby dragon.*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Badass, man. Thanks for playing!



No problem. Just wish I had the discipline to participate a little more often.  ::chuckle:: 





> *Fly to the top of the mountain, and ask the Queen of Dragons for a baby dragon.*



Ok. This is a "_must_ try." Awesome task!

----------


## Mayatara

> Awesome! Congratulations! You have to open the box, and see what's inside!



Maybe I didn't explain very well... The box, which was a bit flat, split into two plaques. There was no empty space inside, just these two flat plaques with carvings and drawings. Which then split themselves into many more parallel long magnetized pieces. It basically transformed into a puzzle and the treasure was the information contained in the drawings. I think the drawings were explaining some cosmogony, how life on Earth was created and the god-like beings behind it or something.
Usually, treasures in my dreams are always related to knowledge, not gold coins  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Maybe I didn't explain very well... The box, which was a bit flat, split into two plaques. There was no empty space inside, just these two flat plaques with carvings and drawings. Which then split themselves into many more parallel long magnetized pieces. It basically transformed into a puzzle and the treasure was the information contained in the drawings. I think the drawings were explaining some cosmogony, how life on Earth was created and the god-like beings behind it or something.
> Usually, treasures in my dreams are always related to knowledge, not gold coins



that's awesome.  ANNUNAKI

----------


## Ferret

This new task sounds awsome! Im really gona try to get back into it but I hardly get lucid anymore  :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This new task sounds awsome! Im really gona try to get back into it but I hardly get lucid anymore



Don't worry about that.

Focus on incubating the dream.

----------


## Stryke

Hello all. I'm not really a part of this whole RPG thing because my level of lucidity still isn't where I would like it to be(though it's improving). I just thought I'd let you all know that this whole RPG idea kind of helped me out last night. After reading this thread it got me very interested so I began to think of what kind of character I would want to be. I got a pretty good image in my mind during the day but I didn't really focus on it when I went to sleep. However, just the image in my head had some effect on my dream! I didnt completely become the character but when I imagined him during the day I gave him this AWESOME plate armor, armor that would be way too heavy for me to lift. In my dream I wasnt the character but the armor what laying on my bead. The dream was pretty much about my frustration over not being strong enough to put it on.

Step 1: complete ... lol

just thought I'd let you guys know where I'm at and say thanks for this cool idea  :smiley:

----------


## Samael

Hey, I just wanted to chime in and say I'm still playing - but I've barely had time to scribble in my paper DJ, let alone posting them online. The new task is brilliant, though, and I've had fun reading everybody's entries.

I had a dream last night that concievably took place in the RPG setting, though, about two thieves with the key to unlock any door. I'll see about completing the new task.

----------


## nqwDE

I want to play!

Race: Human
Role: Assassin

Name: Doom Guy

Weapon Big Friggen Gun 9000

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hello all. I'm not really a part of this whole RPG thing because my level of lucidity still isn't where I would like it to be(though it's improving). I just thought I'd let you all know that this whole RPG idea kind of helped me out last night. After reading this thread it got me very interested so I began to think of what kind of character I would want to be. I got a pretty good image in my mind during the day but I didn't really focus on it when I went to sleep. However, just the image in my head had some effect on my dream! I didnt completely become the character but when I imagined him during the day I gave him this AWESOME plate armor, armor that would be way too heavy for me to lift. In my dream I wasnt the character but the armor what laying on my bead. The dream was pretty much about my frustration over not being strong enough to put it on.
> 
> Step 1: complete ... lol
> 
> just thought I'd let you guys know where I'm at and say thanks for this cool idea



That's awesome. Then, you should play. Please type out the whole dream and post it here.





> Hey, I just wanted to chime in and say I'm still playing - but I've barely had time to scribble in my paper DJ, let alone posting them online. The new task is brilliant, though, and I've had fun reading everybody's entries.
> 
> I had a dream last night that concievably took place in the RPG setting, though, about two thieves with the key to unlock any door. I'll see about completing the new task.



Cool! Please post the dream here.





> I want to play!
> 
> Race: Human
> Role: Assassin
> 
> Name: Doom Guy
> 
> Weapon Big Friggen Gun 9000



Cool! Please post your character description and a picture of the dude in the Serial Dream PRG Character List thread.

----------


## 08Wolf08

Hmm! Sounds epic! I would really love to join  ::D: 


*How often do you log in your DJ?*
When I find the time. I mostly use it to type my dreams at school if I don't have enough time to write them in my journal.

*How often do you lucid dream?*
Its Random. Around 3-4 lucids every week. Sometimes nothing at all.

*What is your dream control like?*
Good. It stopped for quite a while but now I've improved dramatically  ::D: 

*Please choose a role:*
Assasin

*Please choose a race:*
Werewolf

As for description....I like to be a angel/demon winged wolf. I pretty much suck at describing so here's a picture I made a while ago (Pretty much the same as my avatar):

----------


## nqwDE

Guys, Guess what? Ok, so I am walking away to do something, I forgot, but this goblin ambushed me! I thought, "This would be great for the RPG!" I yelled, (In sumerian) Begone, Evil Spirit! And it exploded into mist!

----------


## nqwDE

The above post happened in a Lucid Dream.

----------


## NatDug

I'am trying to start Lucid dreaming (2 days now =P) and would just like to write down this char to incubate this in my mind and give me incentive and goal/objective to achieve and really want to dream! 
sorry if this annoys someone but im just trying to get the will to dream lucid  :tongue2:  

Race: human
Class: Battlemage (can fight and use spells =P ((oblivion char)) 

Thanks! Hope to Dream tonight!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hmm! Sounds epic! I would really love to join 
> 
> 
> *How often do you log in your DJ?*
> When I find the time. I mostly use it to type my dreams at school if I don't have enough time to write them in my journal.
> 
> *How often do you lucid dream?*
> Its Random. Around 3-4 lucids every week. Sometimes nothing at all.
> 
> ...



That picture is beautiful. When my girlfriend, Angel became her Shadow Self in a dream, she was all half-black and half-white, and called herself Angelwitch.  She was riding a winged snow leopard with wings that were white on the bottom, and black on top.

Do you have more art online?  

Please post in the Serial Dream RPG character list thread.





> Guys, Guess what? Ok, so I am walking away to do something, I forgot, but this goblin ambushed me! I thought, "This would be great for the RPG!" I yelled, (In sumerian) Begone, Evil Spirit! And it exploded into mist!



That's is really cool!





> I'am trying to start Lucid dreaming (2 days now =P) and would just like to write down this char to incubate this in my mind and give me incentive and goal/objective to achieve and really want to dream! 
> sorry if this annoys someone but im just trying to get the will to dream lucid  
> 
> Race: human
> Class: Battlemage (can fight and use spells =P ((oblivion char)) 
> 
> Thanks! Hope to Dream tonight!



Cool. Please post in the Serial Dream RPG character list thread.

----------


## Singularity125

This sounds so cool, but I've been out of touch with dreams, and lucid dreaming, for so long... I almost never have lucid dreams. But, if I manage to have a dream related to this, I'll let you know.

----------


## 08Wolf08

> That picture is beautiful. When my girlfriend, Angel became her Shadow Self in a dream, she was all half-black and half-white, and called herself Angelwitch.  She was riding a winged snow leopard with wings that were white on the bottom, and black on top.
> 
> Do you have more art online?



Ah, Thank you! No, Unfortunately, I don't have more online. I'm concentrating on animation for my 3D animation class at school. I don't have too much time for drawing anymore. But I do have many other drawings still waiting to be colored and uploaded. When I do find the time, I would gladly let you know!  ::D:

----------


## nqwDE

I have visitd Denn, In a dream, i teleported there.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> This sounds so cool, but I've been out of touch with dreams, and lucid dreaming, for so long... I almost never have lucid dreams. But, if I manage to have a dream related to this, I'll let you know.



Cool! Please create a character, and post it in the Serial Dream RPG character thread.





> I have visitd Denn, In a dream, i teleported there.



Awesome! Please post the dream in this thread!

----------


## nqwDE

i made this little map..

----------


## Baron Samedi

On to a new task.

_To all the new people, if you have not done the FIRST TASK, you must do that before anything. The First Task is to become your character, and look at yourself in a mirror._

_
There is a special magical fruit in the Marketplace of Denn. It will give you an unknown power. Find the fruit, and eat it. 

As soon as you eat it, your new power will be revealed to you. Practice using it._

----------


## MrIrony

You can count me in! 
1. I write my DJ a little every day.
2. I have LDs couple times a week.
3. Control getting better...
Being an living shadow warrior would be cool.

----------


## MrIrony

From my DJ:




> I´m in my room playing some game, (something else happened too, but can´t remember it) when I realize I´m dreaming. I remember my task from the serial dream RPG thread and try to look into a mirror and turn into my character (my avatar). I turn around, expecting there would be a mirror there, but I fail. "Oh well, theres a mirror in my room anyway." I say to myself. I walk to the mirror and look into it. My skin color has become greyer and my hair is black (can´t remember did my eyes change. Probably), but I still have my normal clothes. I try to change them, but wont succeed. Something else happened, but can´t remember it and soon after that I woke up.



First task complete. (kinda)

----------


## Baron Samedi

> From my DJ:
> 
> First task complete. (kinda)



 :woohoo: 
Good job, MrIrony!

----------


## omgitsadam

I'd like to give this a shot.


How often do you log in your DJ? For a long time I would do it every day, but I've been slacking lately. I plan to start again, and actually use my DJ on this site.

How often do you lucid dream? About once a week or so, sometimes more. I've had them in consecutive nights before, but also get dry spells sometimes.

What is your dream control like? Intermediate. I have trouble directly manipulating stuff outside my body, scene changes, etc. but I'm pretty good at giving myself supernatural abilities. I've done many DBZ-style fights, performed a couple jutsus from naruto, and had a couple harry potter themed LD adventures as well.

For my character I plan to become a "spellsword", wielding a longsword and using magic.

----------


## MrIrony

> For my character I plan to become a "spellsword", wielding a longsword and using magic.



 
?

----------


## MrIrony

I managed to do the first task a little better.




> I remember that I wanted to try to do my task of becoming my character (Serial drem RPG) better than in my last dream. "Wait a second.", I say and run inside. I look in a mirror. My reflection looks pretty much the same as in my last dream (My arms are a little transparent though), but this time i´m wearing an black hooded jacket, which looks kinda like my characters robe. I try to summon a sword, but all I get is an childrens toysword made from sponge. (My SC has an evil sense of humor)



Next goal: Get an actual robe and sword ( :tongue2: ) and visit Denn

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I managed to do the first task a little better.
> 
> Next goal: Get an actual robe and sword () and visit Denn



 :woohoo: 

Congratulations!!!

That is awesome!

One time in a dream I tried to summon a sword and shield, and they were made of cardboard and aluminum foil!

----------


## Mayatara

I did the market task... but incomplete, because I didn't manage to eat the fruit. I'll try again.





> *Market in Denn (RPG task)*
> (...)Then I leave the place and think about the RPG task. I see a backdoor and imagine to be on Denn when I open it. I go to the other side and find myself inside some kind of warehouse. I look outside and this part of the town looks a bit like the wild west. I see a saloon, people in horses and a diligence. I don’t go outside, because on a side door I notice this warehouse connects to a market. It’s an indoors supplier market. It’s really early morning and they are preparing the boxes with food to be shipped to the merchants. I look for the strange fruit I’m supposed to find and I do see among pears and apples, a few boxes of something that looks like a mango, but with spikes. It looks like the picture posted by WakingNomad on DV, but it is not pink, it is reddish and yellowish like a mango. I feel it might be it, but I insist in looking around a bit more, to see if I find some other weirder fruit. I don’t, so I pick up one of those strange mangos. Unfortunately some guy appears complaining that I shouldn’t be there and escorts me out. He distracts me from my intent to eat the fruit and I wake up. Grrrrr…….



22 Jan: Casablanca and market in the Town of Denn (ToTY & RPG tasks)

----------


## MrIrony

> I did the market task... but incomplete, because I didn't manage to eat the fruit. I'll try again.



So close, but still so far.

----------


## olicoolkid

hi, im new to this, and ive already posted my character on the character thread, and as i said, there is a shortage of comedy with these people, so i created a comic book nerd/store worker, who randomly, being in the wrong place at the wrong time, gets transported to the world where the mirror is, and absorbs the powers of his comics, but also has a peter parker moment. he is litteraly a loser with no idea what hes doing, but does it suprisingly well. is that ok?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> hi, im new to this, and ive already posted my character on the character thread, and as i said, there is a shortage of comedy with these people, so i created a comic book nerd/store worker, who randomly, being in the wrong place at the wrong time, gets transported to the world where the mirror is, and absorbs the powers of his comics, but also has a peter parker moment. he is litteraly a loser with no idea what hes doing, but does it suprisingly well. is that ok?



It's your dream. Create whatever you want. Welcome aboard. Your first task is to look at yourself as your character in a mirror.

----------


## rgdjr

how would u send us the mission would u pm us and also for the information i log my dj every time i have a lucid dream is like once or twice a week  my dream controll is pretty decent i want to be a werewolf knight this is a sweet idea

----------


## Baron Samedi

> how would u send us the mission would u pm us and also for the information i log my dj every time i have a lucid dream is like once or twice a week  my dream controll is pretty decent i want to be a werewolf knight this is a sweet idea



Please use proper grammar and spelling.

----------


## Max ツ

I'm assuming it's probably too late given I have drastically reduced LD count these days? D:

----------


## oldbill

Hi all, I have been having these strong day-dreams the last week or so about a roleplaying game to induce dreaming. 
Today for some strange reason i came back to the forum and found this game.

----------


## Mayatara

Well, I came back to Denn to finish my fruit-eating task! Here is the tale!





> *Eating the fruit and becoming a dragon (RPG task)*
> I enter one of the elevators and imagine it taking me to the same supplier market in Denn, where I was last time. The elevator drops me at a very busy cargo entrance area. I get out of the way of men carrying heavy loads to outside where merchants stands are selling produce to the villagers.
> I immediately see the strange fruit I’m supposed to eat on a fruit stand. I choose a small one and eat it. I keep walking around waiting to see if anything happens (it’s supposed to give me some new magical power) but nothing happens. I then find a stand where people gather around, very agitated and I go check what’s up. It’s more of those fruits, but here they look bigger and better and are being served already cut and clean for free to the villagers. Two girls approach me and ask me what is it about. By the way they are so “defined” and “lucid” I realize they are dreamers. I tell them there’s a task on DV to come here and eat this fruit, which is supposed to give us new powers. They enjoy that, they say they also wanna give it a try and then we all grab some fruits to eat.
> Once we are served, we gather on the left side of this stand where they meet a third girl friend and they ask me more about DV. I first ask for their names and tell them mine. One girl says she is called what I perceived as“Lollena”and the other what I perceive as “Sino”(as in Portuguese for “bell”; the equivalent sound in English would be“xenu”). The third girl to my left looks blocked, as if she couldn’t remember her name, so I continue to explain what is DV and give them the url. Then the third girl finally says something. She tells me that she (or they?) is user of some other dream website and she tells me the name of it. First it sounded like Dreampaws, which I know exists, but I asked her to repeat and it wasn’t that, although it was something similar, like maybe Dreampush (which I found later on waking up, that also exists). I’m not sure though, because it became fuzzy on waking up.
> Then we walk around the town and they ask me about the super-power. I say I don’t know what it is and I also haven’t felt anything different yet. We try telekinesis, morphing objects, etc, and it all goes very well, but I say I already had all these powers before, so it can’t be it.
> Then we hear people scream and we see a big pinkish tornado coming right to the centre of the town. We combine efforts and we try to break the tornado apart. I see to my right another guy who is also trying to do it, so we are at least 5 people doing it. Soon the tornado fades away and is but a large pink cloud in the sky. People are cheering us and I lose the girls in the middle of the crowd. When I meet them again later (only the two girls with names) at the entrance of a tavern down a street, they had just been approached by some bullies and one of them sobs while the other comforts her. She admits to her friend that she owes money to those guys and don’t know what to do. I pass by them and remind them we’re just in a dream, but they seem to have lost lucidity for good, so I keep going. It’s when I start feeling the effect of the fruit!
> I feel my body changing, my neck elongating, I walk in four limbs and then I spread my “arms” and I feel like I have wings. I flap them and slowly elevate in the air. I am still fundamentally human shaped, but I think I am becoming a dragon! It is hard to deal with this new body and I wobble a little bit in the air. At some point I lose balance all together and fall down on the floor. I think I come back to my human form.
> On the floor, I am facing the end of the street, which is the end of the town and I see a huge looming creature crawling in my direction. It’s another dragon.
> I immediately remember the talk I had with my dad during the day. He had asked me if I fear dragons when I meet them in my dreams and I had said no, in general they are friendly. But this one has a really dark energy and I immediately felt really scared. I run back to the town, looking for a place to take cover and hide. He steps up, trying to catch me and I only have time to duck under a wagon to my left and I see the dragon passing right by my side. He circulates the wagon and hits it repeatedly. I know it’s a matter of time until he turns it over. For some reason I am really scared and convinced I can’t beat this dragon. So when he is about to grab me with his claws, I decide to wake up.
> ...



Since this dream, I was able again to transform into a dragon in other dreams. I already manage to fly perfectly well and I can spit fire and ice and I've burned and frozen a few bad guys!

----------


## Ferret

Thats an awsome dream mayatara! Good stuff!

----------


## Max ツ

I NEEDS to JOIN! D:

----------


## Phantym

Sure. i'd like to join. 

I log in my DJ every day.
I just recently started LDing the past month but am easily able to have at least 1 LD every 2 or 3 days. 
Also my dream control is what I would consider good, not incredible, but good enough to accomplish most tasks.

My character? A "phantom" obviously, but I use such a loose spectral form to easily shift into others, so I am a shapeshifter. However I will most resemble a human shadow with white penetrating eyes that are the only contrast to such a void body.

----------


## Baron Samedi

There are rumblings like distant thunder in the depths of your soul. You are walking through the woods outside the town of Denn, and see yourself in a mirror standing by itself in the forest. There is something different about your reflection, a darkness in your eyes.

New Task:_
]Jump through the Mirror, and defeat your Shadow Self!_

You may defeat your Shadow Self in any way. Fight, kill, embrace, or absorb it.

Advanced Task:_
Force your Shadow Self to give you a gift!_

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I NEEDS to JOIN! D:







> Sure. i'd like to join. 
> 
> I log in my DJ every day.
> I just recently started LDing the past month but am easily able to have at least 1 LD every 2 or 3 days. 
> Also my dream control is what I would consider good, not incredible, but good enough to accomplish most tasks.
> 
> My character? A "phantom" obviously, but I use such a loose spectral form to easily shift into others, so I am a shapeshifter. However I will most resemble a human shadow with white penetrating eyes that are the only contrast to such a void body.



Go to serial dream rpg character thread! Thanks for playing.

----------


## Max ツ

Your sig is one of the most 'clickable' I have ever seen. X)

----------


## Max ツ

LD frequency = Slowly rising up after a HUGE dry spell. 'Bout once every, um 10 days?
DJ update frequency = Not much, having studies ( a hell of a lot of it ) and my sport activities and clubs, etc, plus my Tae-Kwon-Do classes, I don't really get much time to update my DJ as I did before..
Dream control = Do I really need to explain that? xD

I wanna be a human vampire! :3 And assassinate people. ^_^

----------


## Max ツ

Alright, so where are we? What's the next goal? O_O

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hi all, I have been having these strong day-dreams the last week or so about a roleplaying game to induce dreaming. 
> Today for some strange reason i came back to the forum and found this game.



Hello, brother. Welcome back. I would love for you to join the game. Read the first post of this thread.





> Well, I came back to Denn to finish my fruit-eating task! Here is the tale!
> 
> Since this dream, I was able again to transform into a dragon in other dreams. I already manage to fly perfectly well and I can spit fire and ice and I've burned and frozen a few bad guys!



The name of the fruit in the picture... It's called A DRAGONFRUIT! 

Amazing!





> LD frequency = Slowly rising up after a HUGE dry spell. 'Bout once every, um 10 days?
> DJ update frequency = Not much, having studies ( a hell of a lot of it ) and my sport activities and clubs, etc, plus my Tae-Kwon-Do classes, I don't really get much time to update my DJ as I did before..
> Dream control = Do I really need to explain that? xD
> 
> I wanna be a human vampire! :3 And assassinate people. ^_^



Cool! Make a post about your character in the RPG character thread.





> Alright, so where are we? What's the next goal? O_O







> There are rumblings like distant thunder in the depths of your soul. You are walking through the woods outside the town of Denn, and see yourself in a mirror standing by itself in the forest. There is something different about your reflection, a darkness in your eyes.
> 
> New Task:_
> ]Jump through the Mirror, and defeat your Shadow Self!_
> 
> You may defeat your Shadow Self in any way. Fight, kill, embrace, or absorb it.
> 
> Advanced Task:_
> Force your Shadow Self to give you a gift!_

----------


## Max ツ

On it.  :smiley: 
Where....RPG character thread?

I must be annoying. >.<

----------


## Baron Samedi

> On it. 
> Where....RPG character thread?
> 
> I must be annoying. >.<



I should've said Serial Dream RPG Character thread.

click

----------


## Mayatara

> The name of the fruit in the picture... It's called A DRAGONFRUIT! Amazing!



Even more amazing is that I didn't know this fruit was really real! I thought it was some kind of photoshop creation. I had trouble in making my mind believe in that fruit  :smiley:  That's why it looked more like a mango in my dream, my mind was sticking to some fruit it could relate to. After a search on the web, then I found out about this dragonfruit and couldn't believe my eyes! It really exists? LOL It looks from another planet!

By the way, I'm not going to do the mirror task, because I already did it, way before the setting of this task. Some night, months ago, I just met my evil me on the other side of the mirror when I was lucid and decided to face it, unlike other previous times, where I got scared and looked away. She grabbed me to pull me inside the mirror, but I pulled her back and she came out the mirror. We fought and I killed it with a big sword "she" was carrying along. It felt as if I was killing a part of myself (I guess I was). As I cut through my other me flesh, she started to rot and become dust, while loudly screaming. It felt really raw and very gore. I guess the sword I took from her could be considered as the gift.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Even more amazing is that I didn't know this fruit was really real! I thought it was some kind of photoshop creation. I had trouble in making my mind believe in that fruit  That's why it looked more like a mango in my dream, my mind was sticking to some fruit it could relate to. After a search on the web, then I found out about this dragonfruit and couldn't believe my eyes! It really exists? LOL It looks from another planet!
> 
> By the way, I'm not going to do the mirror task, because I already did it, way before the setting of this task. Some night, months ago, I just met my evil me on the other side of the mirror when I was lucid and decided to face it, unlike other previous times, where I got scared and looked away. She grabbed me to pull me inside the mirror, but I pulled her back and she came out the mirror. We fought and I killed it with a big sword "she" was carrying along. It felt as if I was killing a part of myself (I guess I was). As I cut through my other me flesh, she started to rot and become dust, while loudly screaming. It felt really raw and very gore. I guess the sword I took from her could be considered as the gift.



WOW. AMAZING, and amazing again.

Please post that dream.

So, I need some feedback from people. 

Who is still in this game? I want to form a small group of about 3 or four people who are really into this, and will make a sincere effort to do this at least one night a week.

----------


## MrIrony

I´m still in, but i´m having control problems. Once I manage to at least summon a sword (Which isn´t made of sponge or plastic.) I start trying these tasks again.

----------


## sjasogun1

This is too awesome. I'll make sure to remember this for when I've mastered lucid dreaming.

----------


## Max ツ

Failed task. Saw a mirror, spent all LD to summon my 'shadow me', and failed horribly. >.<

----------


## Baron Samedi

It is time for the cocoon to die. This game is now over. A new chapter has begun.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Failed task. Saw a mirror, spent all LD to summon my 'shadow me', and failed horribly. >.<



At least you were able to try!

----------


## Ferret

Aww guts, iv still been trying to get to denn but my ability to become lucid seems to have dissapeared for the last 6 months or so, I only get lucid like once every few weeks and they are always very low level of lucidity. Even though this is all over, im still trying to get to den next time im lucid and complete the tasks I have not done yet. Thanks a lot for your time nomad, it was a great idea and in my opinion worked very well!

----------


## Wabajack

Nice idea!, i love role playing games. i wold have a battle mage and cast earth shake from my feet lol. sorry my grammer is bad, bt the letter between I and Y isant working like its broken  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It is time for the cocoon to die. This game is now over. A new chapter has begun.







> Nice idea!, i love role playing games. i wold have a battle mage and cast earth shake from my feet lol. sorry my grammer is bad, bt the letter between I and Y isant working like its broken



see above

----------


## saltyseedog

How often do you log in your DJ?

hardly ever because I have way to many dreams to write down. 

How often do you lucid dream?

Almost every dream

What is your dream control like?

I can do anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sooooo the cacoon died and a new chapter begins? Does that mean its over? Or is it just starting over?
Well I'm still imagining a character sooooo ya

----------


## Baron Samedi

> How often do you log in your DJ?
> 
> hardly ever because I have way to many dreams to write down. 
> 
> How often do you lucid dream?
> 
> Almost every dream
> 
> What is your dream control like?
> ...



 This game is a lot more difficult for people than I first imagined. I am going to alter it.

----------


## Ferret

please let us know in here when you have made a new one nomad, I would love to be a part of it. Hopfully my lucid powers will come back to me and i'll be able to get into it fully!

----------


## Baron Samedi

> please let us know in here when you have made a new one nomad, I would love to be a part of it. Hopfully my lucid powers will come back to me and i'll be able to get into it fully!



I did make a new one. Just haven't had time to put the link in my sig. Needs a little tweaking in the way of the technical, but it's already going. The new one is designed to be more cumulative to help you first build your character, then battle.

----------


## Max ツ

It's difficult, yes. It's almost equal to/ harder than TotMs.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> it's difficult, yes. It's almost equal to/ harder than totms.



it's totally 1337

----------


## Dojodoj

Hey is it to late to join? i would like to be a skull kid from zelda (kinda like a rouge i guess) and i use to lucid dream alot but now i get one occasionally and im trying to get better at it again  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Hey is it to late to join? i would like to be a skull kid from zelda (kinda like a rouge i guess) and i use to lucid dream alot but now i get one occasionally and im trying to get better at it again







> It is time for the cocoon to die. This game is now over. A new chapter has begun.



Click on the link in my signature.

----------


## Mayatara

Hi guys,
I'm a bit lost 'cause I don't check this thread for a long time, but last time I did we were supposed to go get a weapon at Denn's market, so I tried to do just that. Here is my dream.





> * 25 Aug: After the Manjushri sword by Mayatara on Today at 08:16 AM* 
> 
> I was dreaming something about me and my hubby (we got married a few days ago) when I realized I was lucid and decided I wanted to do something with it.
> As usual, he was being a nag, not accepting that we were in a dream, so I just flew out of the window and left him behind. It was late night and pitch dark. I landed on the top of a building and I did some tricks to stabilize the LD. Found out a new way to keep myself anchored - chewing gum! The sensation of taste and texture helps stabilizing the LD and it's something you can keep doing during the entire dream.
> Once I felt anchored I used a door as a portal to the town of Denn. I landed on what looked like a fancy mall instead of the outdoors market, but every time I've been there it looked different, so I embraced it. I looked at my reflection in a mirror and adjusted my look - there I was  in my black boots, black leggings, red corset, long dark hair and  samurai blade.
> I looked for the weapons' stands and I found a lady selling what seemed to be tibetan buddhist knifes and swords, with vajras on the grip and beautiful turquoise ornaments. I immediately knew what I wanted, so I asked her if she had the sword of Manjushri.
> Manjushri is the wisdom Buddha, who holds in his right hand a sword with burning flames at the end of the blade. This sword is said to represent the realization of transcendent wisdom which cuts down ignorance and duality.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

